# Voi chi vi inculereste?



## Skorpio (30 Maggio 2019)

Quando capitasse che vostro figlio/a vi facesse una confidenza sua privata legata a sue percezioni e sensazioni, esplicitando la volontà di aprirsi solo con voi e NON con il vostro compagno/a .. 

Voi cosa fareste?

Vi inculate il compagno/a mantenendo la riservatezza richiesta?

O vi inculate il figlio, andando subito a spifferare le sue sensazioni e percezioni al vostro compagno/a , disattendendo di fatto la sua volontà?


----------



## Lostris (30 Maggio 2019)

Mi urta parecchio il termine “inculare” in tutta la vicenda.

Io penso che in una situazione serena e ideale sono i genitori che dovrebbe mostrarsi tra loro solidali e uniti nel percorso educativo. E questo non si traduce e non si deve tradurre come percezione in una coalizione “contro”.

Trovo anche che sia sbagliato essere messi nel ruolo di “complici” alle spalle dell’altro, e questo lo direi a mio figlio, cercando di capire perché per lui è necessario tenere all’oscuro il padre e se le motivazioni hanno senso.

Allo stesso tempo deve certo sapere di potersi fidare di me, ma in lui deve anche essere chiaro che siamo una famiglia, una squadra e che giochiamo tutti dalla stessa parte. 

Poi le situazioni sempre così ideali non sono.


----------



## danny (30 Maggio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Quando capitasse che vostro figlio/a vi facesse una confidenza sua privata legata a sue percezioni e sensazioni, esplicitando la volontà di aprirsi solo con voi e NON con il vostro compagno/a ..
> 
> Voi cosa fareste?
> 
> ...


Si è genitori in due e non si ha un ruolo pari al figlio.


----------



## danny (30 Maggio 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Mi urta parecchio il termine “inculare” in tutta la vicenda.
> 
> Io penso che in una situazione serena e ideale sono i genitori che dovrebbe mostrarsi tra loro solidali e uniti nel percorso educativo. E questo non si traduce e non si deve tradurre come percezione in una coalizione “contro”.
> 
> ...


Quoto.
Anche sul titolo del thread.


----------



## Skorpio (30 Maggio 2019)

[MENTION=4075]Lostris[/MENTION] capisco la sensazione di "urto" che provi, però è volutamente urtante, perché di fatto è una cosa fatta da 2 membri della famiglia (genitore/figlio)  "alle spalle" del terzo

Aggiungo che ho assistito in questi anni a inculate mondiali, specialmente in vacanza con amici, in cui vedendo da esterno ho dovuto perfino fare il "guardone" complice e silente

Credo siano situazioni di vita vera in cui tutti, volenti o nolenti, siamo coinvolti


----------



## Skorpio (30 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Si è genitori in due e non si ha un ruolo pari al figlio.


La domanda era un'altra


----------



## danny (30 Maggio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> @_Lostris_ capisco la sensazione di "urto" che provi, però è volutamente urtante, pe*rché di fatto è una cosa fatta da 2 membri della famiglia (genitore/figlio)  "alle spalle" del terzo*
> 
> Aggiungo che *ho assistito in questi anni a inculate mondiali*, specialmente in vacanza con amici, in cui vedendo da esterno ho dovuto perfino fare il "guardone" complice e silente
> 
> Credo siano situazioni di vita vera in cui tutti, volenti o nolenti, siamo coinvolti


Skorpio, hai una visione della famiglia che francamente non apprezzo.


----------



## oriente70 (30 Maggio 2019)

Con il partner si condivide tutto [emoji41]nel bene e nel male [emoji41].
Poi sta al partner stare al gioco senza sputtanare le confidenze del figlio [emoji41].
Io il severo e lei la buona [emoji7].e c'è stato un periodo che se non era per lei , non avrei mai scoperto alcune problematiche dei figli nei miei confronti [emoji26]. Pian piano si recupera [emoji41].


----------



## danny (30 Maggio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> La domanda era un'altra


E' una domanda priva di senso: in una famiglia non si dovrebbe neppure pensare di dover inculare nessuno.


----------



## Skorpio (30 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> E' una domanda priva di senso.


E allora perché partecipi?


----------



## danny (30 Maggio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> E allora perché partecipi?


Perché stamattina ho ricevuto un'informazione da parte di mia moglie su una confidenza legata a mia figlia che è abbastanza pesante.
E leggere un titolo e un thread così demenziale sinceramente mi ha fatto cadere le braccia.
Cazzo, Skorpio, le alleanze figli/genitore che escludono l'altro sono quanto di più dannoso esista anche per i figli.
Si è in due proprio perché in due ci si confronta e si trovano aiuto e soluzioni. Forse, se ne si è capaci.
Se leggi quello che ho scritto troverai anche la risposta alla tua domanda.
E cambia titolo.


----------



## Skorpio (30 Maggio 2019)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Poi sta al partner stare al gioco senza sputtanare le confidenze del figlio [emoji41].


Ecco a te è capitata come situazione?

A me si.. te cosa hai fatto?


----------



## Skorpio (30 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Perché stamattina ho ricevuto un'informazione da parte di mia moglie su una confidenza legata a mia figlia che è abbastanza pesante.
> E leggere un titolo e un thread così demenziale sinceramente mi ha fatto cadere le braccia.
> Cazzo, Skorpio, le alleanze figli/genitore che escludono l'altro sono quanto di più dannoso esista anche per i figli.
> Si è in due proprio perché in due ci si confronta e si trova aiuto e soluzioni. Forse, se ne si è capaci.
> ...


Ooh un caso reale, finalmente si esce dalla teoria!

Ma quindi tu saresti stato escluso da questa confidenza di tua figlia?

E come ti senti a esserne stato escluso?


----------



## Skorpio (30 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> E cambia titolo.


Devi fare la segnalazione alla amministrazione per questo

Se senti il "terzo" raggirato in queste ricorrenti dinamiche familiari (genitore o figlio/a che sia) ti confermerà che il termine utilizzato è perfettamente adeguato


----------



## oriente70 (30 Maggio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ecco a te è capitata come situazione?
> 
> A me si.. te cosa hai fatto?


Lei è quella che raccoglieva più confidenze dai figli [emoji56], si solito al rientro da lunghi periodi fuori dovevo rimettere tutto sui binari [emoji41], e libri puoi immaginare come mi vedevano [emoji41] ho capito che ci sono mille modi per ottenere un risultato. Ma se lei non mi avesse  avvisato di come mi stavano percependo i figli avrei continuato a sbagliare [emoji41].


----------



## Foglia (30 Maggio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Quando capitasse che vostro figlio/a vi facesse una confidenza sua privata legata a sue percezioni e sensazioni, esplicitando la volontà di aprirsi solo con voi e NON con il vostro compagno/a ..
> 
> Voi cosa fareste?
> 
> ...


Tendenzialmente questo genere di  "alleanze" non va bene. Sono il modo migliore per  "smontare" l'altro genitore. Da figlia purtroppo mi e' più spesso capitato l'inverso, vale a dire  (ed ero piccola) di tacere a mio padre alcune cose che mia madre non voleva sapesse. Oltre che di raccogliere sfoghi di cui certamente non avrei dovuto essere destinataria.

I danni li ho capiti a posteriori.
Adesso nella mia situazione faccio il possibile per non demolire il padre di mio figlio, e ho a mia volta imposto ai miei genitori  (a entrambi) che non voglio sentire volare una mosca del padre in presenza di mio figlio.
Questa e' la premessa.
Adesso mio figlio e' ancora piccolo, e peraltro ho il problema opposto  (vale a dire che ha più che introiettato la assenza di un dialogo sereno tra noi e tende a lasciare  "divisi" i mondi, quindi il lavoro è quello di fargli capire che mamma e papà sono divisi ma la sua vita con entrambi e' un unicuum. E questo ovviamente passa attraverso il recupero di un dialogo per quanto "basico", ma sereno, tra noi genitori. Ed è difficile).

Cio' detto, nella pratica credo che capiti, random, quella confidenza che può essere raccolta anche con un  "non glielo dire a papà /mamma). Non necessariamente inculando l'altro. Dipende anche dalla questione e dalla età del figlio. Dal fatto che siano esperienze o problemi, tanto per dirne una. Scelte individuali legittime, o cose da nascondere. Credo che l'importante  (fondamentale) sia non prestarsi a diventare il  "raccoglitore" di confidenze se ed in quanto vanno contro i principi dell'altro genitore. Che in quel caso DEVE sapere. Insomma, un continuo discernimento che alla base ha la non abitudine  (anche fattiva dell'altro genitore come membro disposto all'ascolto) ad essere  "quello che ascolta", o al contrario  "quello che gli va bene ascoltare tutto senza intervenire".


----------



## Nocciola (30 Maggio 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Mi urta parecchio il termine “inculare” in tutta la vicenda.
> 
> Io penso che in una situazione serena e ideale sono i genitori che dovrebbe mostrarsi tra loro solidali e uniti nel percorso educativo. E questo non si traduce e non si deve tradurre come percezione in una coalizione “contro”.
> 
> ...


Quoto


----------



## spleen (30 Maggio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Quando capitasse che vostro figlio/a vi facesse una confidenza sua privata legata a sue percezioni e sensazioni, esplicitando la volontà di aprirsi solo con voi e NON con il vostro compagno/a ..   Voi cosa fareste?  Vi inculate il compagno/a mantenendo la riservatezza richiesta?  O vi inculate il figlio, andando subito a spifferare le sue sensazioni e percezioni al vostro compagno/a , disattendendo di fatto la sua volontà?


  Dei miei figli sono padre, non un amico, nè un alleato contro o a discapito di qualcuno. Non ho cercato mai la loro amicizia, nè le loro confidenze, non per questo non ne ho ricevute, perchè dipende dalla loro stima nei miei confronti, non dal fatto di cercare una qualsivoglia sponda. Trovo sia diseducativo comportarsi altrimenti e non sopporto i padri e le madri che fanno i piacioni con i figli, l'educazione alla lealtà e al rispetto della loro mamma non è un disvalore.


----------



## Skorpio (30 Maggio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Dei miei figli sono padre, non un amico, nè un alleato contro o a discapito di qualcuno. Non ho cercato mai la loro amicizia, nè le loro confidenze, non per questo non ne ho ricevute, perchè dipende dalla loro stima nei miei confronti, non dal fatto di cercare una qualsivoglia sponda. Trovo sia diseducativo comportarsi altrimenti e non sopporto i padri e le madri che fanno i piacioni con i figli, l'educazione alla lealtà e al rispetto della loro mamma non è un disvalore.


Condivido al 100% le premesse

Tradotto in pratica:

Se tuo figlio/a ti cerca e ti dice che ha bisogno di dirti una cosa, ma esprime richiesta di riservatezza rispetto a tua moglie, cosa fai?

Accogli ascolti e riporti?

Accogli ascolti e mantieni riservatezza?

Oppure dichiari che non sei disponibile ad accogliere alle condizioni poste?


----------



## Minerva (30 Maggio 2019)

ritornando in tema è chiaro che dipende sempre dal genere di confidenza.
l'educazione di un figlio è una stretta alleanza per il bene comune ma una confidenza leggera su un fatto sentimentale o un piccolo patto complice ci sta.


----------



## Skorpio (30 Maggio 2019)

Minerva ha detto:


> ritornando in tema è chiaro che dipende sempre dal genere di confidenza.
> l'educazione di un figlio è una stretta alleanza per il bene comune ma una confidenza leggera su un fatto sentimentale o un piccolo patto complice ci sta.


Fai a piacere tuo una casistica appartenente al tuo vissuto


----------



## spleen (30 Maggio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Condivido al 100% le premesse  Tradotto in pratica:  Se tuo figlio/a ti cerca e ti dice che ha bisogno di dirti una cosa, ma esprime richiesta di riservatezza rispetto a tua moglie, cosa fai?  Accogli ascolti e riporti?  Accogli ascolti e mantieni riservatezza?  Oppure dichiari che non sei disponibile ad accogliere alle condizioni poste?


  Dipende dalla richiesta chiaramente. Poniamo il caso: - Papà come si mette un preservativo? Glielo spiego, punto, sua madre non centra. Oppure il caso: - Papà ho baciato una e poi mi hanno detto che ha la mononucleosi ma non dirlo alla mamma. E' chiaro che gli dico che è un segreto del cazzo, che non deve preoccuparsi se lo dico a sua madre. Non ho mai avuto con i miei figli di questi problemi e sono già grandi...


----------



## Marjanna (30 Maggio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Quando capitasse che vostro figlio/a vi facesse una confidenza sua privata legata a sue percezioni e sensazioni, esplicitando la volontà di aprirsi solo con voi e NON con il vostro compagno/a ..
> 
> Voi cosa fareste?
> 
> ...


Trovo il termine inculare fuori luogo.
Parli di sensazioni e percezioni, quindi non è chiaro il problema che ti ha esposto il figlio.
Se il figlio è venuto a parlare a te di un problema (se è un problema, problema che lui sente come tale all'aldilà che tu da adulto possa valutarlo una sciocchezza) e ti ha chiesto che rimanga cosa fra voi, il primo pensiero che mi viene è che non ritenga che l'altro genitore avrebbe la sensibilità adeguata ad accogliere la sua confidenza.
Ti chiedo: tu pensi che potresti gestire la situazione da solo, o il tuo pensiero di "spifferare" è dettato anche dalla necessità di sentire un'altra voce e come spesso ripeti _non ti senti adeguato_?
Se lo fai, qualora non sia una cosa grave, evita che l'altro sbotti andando diretto dal figlio, altrimenti rischi di perdere la sua fiducia, e un domani non dirà più nulla a nessuno dei due.

PS: ovviamente è diverso se anzichè sensibilità ed empatia cerca accondiscenza, tipo ho spaccato il braccio ad un compagno di classe e vengo da te perchè l'altro genitore mi spalmerebbe al muro


----------



## Skorpio (30 Maggio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Dipende dalla richiesta chiaramente. Poniamo il caso: - Papà come si mette un preservativo? Glielo spiego, punto, sua madre non centra. Oppure il caso: - Papà ho baciato una e poi mi hanno detto che ha la mononucleosi ma non dirlo alla mamma. E' chiaro che gli dico che è un segreto del cazzo, che non deve preoccuparsi se lo dico a sua madre. Non ho mai avuto con i miei figli di questi problemi e sono già grandi...


La richiesta più che una richiesta (come si mette il preservativo) dovrebbe essere una "confidenza" intima, non una "notizia"

Quindi la mononucleosi può andare bene se  fosse fatta come "confidenza intima" di paura di prendere una malattia, e non tanto come "notizia"

Io purtroppo invece queste situazioni ce le ho


----------



## Marjanna (30 Maggio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> La richiesta più che una richiesta (come si mette il preservativo) dovrebbe essere una "confidenza" intima, non una "notizia"
> 
> Quindi la mononucleosi può andare bene se  fosse fatta come "confidenza intima" di paura di prendere una malattia, e non tanto come "notizia"
> 
> Io purtroppo invece queste situazioni ce le ho


Quanti anni ha?


----------



## Skorpio (30 Maggio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Trovo il termine inculare fuori luogo.
> Parli di sensazioni e percezioni, quindi non è chiaro il problema che ti ha esposto il figlio.
> Se il figlio è venuto a parlare a te di un problema (se è un problema, problema che lui sente come tale all'aldilà che tu da adulto possa valutarlo una sciocchezza) e ti ha chiesto che rimanga cosa fra voi, il primo pensiero che mi viene è che non ritenga che l'altro genitore avrebbe la sensibilità adeguata ad accogliere la sua confidenza.
> Ti chiedo: tu pensi che potresti gestire la situazione da solo, o il tuo pensiero di "spifferare" è dettato anche dalla necessità di sentire un'altra voce e come spesso ripeti _non ti senti adeguato_?
> ...


Il fatto che io sia inadeguato (non che "mi senta" inadeguato) si accompagna al fatto che io mi sento pienamente "capace" , e questo intendo precisarlo 

Ho descritto situazioni di genitore che vivo e che vedo anche in altre famiglie qualsiasi, forse la cosa passa sotto traccia perché viene considerata cosa "normale"

Io semplicemente osservo e riporto, e come diceva  [MENTION=7069]Foglia[/MENTION] , un figlio che fa una "confidenza intima" chiedendo riservatezza, per me è sicuramente inculato dal genitore che "finge" e poi riporta

Le inculate a questo livello sono inevitabili (per me) nel senso che, o inculi il figlio oppure inculi il coniuge

Ovviamente se fossi un figlio e mi ritrovassi "inculato" , col il cazzo che la prossima volta andrei a confidarmi con il coniuge inculante

Detto ciò.. io potrei fare centinaia di esempi, ma questo si lega al fatto che la mia è una ottica piuttosto attenta a certe dinamiche

Uno lo ho detto ieri.. e lo ripeto:
"Non dirlo a mamma, ma scusa .. a volte è insopportabile, tu come fai a sopportarla restando sempre così calmo?"

In questo caso mi sono inculato mio figlio, perché l'ho detto a mia moglie: "vacci piano, o entro 2/3 anni ti va nel culo, poi non cascare dal pero"

A questo punto il culo esposto è il mio, perché se disgraziatamente mia moglie un domani si lascia scappare la cosa, lei incula me

Così si fa un bel trenino e si canta in coro:carneval:


----------



## Marjanna (30 Maggio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Il fatto che io sia inadeguato (non che "mi senta" inadeguato) si accompagna al fatto che io mi sento pienamente "capace" , e questo intendo precisarlo
> 
> Ho descritto situazioni di genitore che vivo e che vedo anche in altre famiglie qualsiasi, forse la cosa passa sotto traccia perché viene considerata cosa "normale"
> 
> ...


Guarda dipende sempre da cosa si parla. Ci sono cose che personalmente ritengo possano rimanere tra due (se si è in grado di gestirle). A me è capitato di chiedere consigli all'età delle medie a mia madre, su trucchi vestiti mestruzioni, cose per "farsi più carina", e non solo non ho trovato supporto ma è andata appunto a dirlo a mio padre che ha iniziato a prendermi in giro. Percui quella che era una incertezza, problema lo è diventato dopo proprio in funzione della reazione.
Se la rivelata confidenza fosse stata trattata in modo diverso, chiaramente sarebbe stata sentita in modo positivo.

Un bambino, un ragazzino non è rigido, formato, definito anche se ha il suo carattere, e a volte un problema a quella età si può dissolvere come fosse polvere, però bisogna mettere in atto un poco di furbizia (non in senso negativo, in senso positivo, ribaltare le situazioni ed esaltare il lato positivo di qualsiasi cosa).


----------



## Skorpio (30 Maggio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Guarda dipende sempre da cosa si parla. Ci sono cose che personalmente ritengo possano rimanere tra due (se si è in grado di gestirle). A me è capitato di chiedere consigli all'età delle medie a mia madre, su trucchi vestiti mestruzioni, cose per "farsi più carina", e non solo non ho trovato supporto ma è andata appunto a dirlo a mio padre che ha iniziato a prendermi in giro. Percui quella che era una incertezza, problema lo è diventato dopo proprio in funzione della reazione.
> Se la rivelata confidenza fosse stata trattata in modo diverso, chiaramente sarebbe stata sentita in modo positivo.
> 
> Un bambino, un ragazzino non è rigido, formato, definito anche se ha il suo carattere, e a volte un problema a quella età si può dissolvere come fosse polvere, però bisogna mettere in atto un poco di furbizia (non in senso negativo, in senso positivo, ribaltare le situazioni ed esaltare il lato positivo di qualsiasi cosa).


Ma questo sicuramente

Io però non parlavo delle dissoluzioni dei problemi del figlio/a ma del modo di muoversi del genitore nello specifico

Ma con eventi concreti. Veri. Vissuti e attraversati

Che si possano toccare con mano e confrontarci

Come quello che ho scritto io.

SE ce ne è traccia e riscontro anche nelle rispettive realtà famigliari, ovviamente


----------



## Marjanna (30 Maggio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma questo sicuramente
> 
> Io però non parlavo delle dissoluzioni dei problemi del figlio/a ma del modo di muoversi del genitore nello specifico
> 
> ...



Tu non hai fatto nessun esempio concreto. Se non vuoi scrivere il tuo personale fai qualche esempio simile, almeno si capisce meglio.


----------



## Skorpio (30 Maggio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Tu non hai fatto nessun esempio concreto. Se non vuoi scrivere il tuo personale fai qualche esempio simile, almeno si capisce meglio.


Veramente l'ho scritto già 2 volte e posso rimetterlo sotto:

"Non dirlo a mamma, ma scusa .. a volte è insopportabile, tu come fai a sopportarla restando sempre così calmo?"

E , partendo da questo esempio, il tema è:

Voi nei panni di un genitore chi vi inculereste?

Il coniuge? (Raccogliendo e tacendo)

Oppure il figlio? (Raccogliendo e riportando)


----------



## danny (30 Maggio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Veramente l'ho scritto già 2 volte e posso rimetterlo sotto:
> 
> "Non dirlo a mamma, ma scusa .. a volte è insopportabile, tu come fai a sopportarla restando sempre così calmo?"
> 
> ...



Ma che inculare...  Gli si risponde di portare rispetto alla mamma, poi si ascolta.


----------



## Skorpio (30 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ma che inculare...  Gli si risponde di portare rispetto alla mamma, poi si ascolta.


Se leggi i miei interventi, io questo l'ho fatto

Che mancanza di rispetto è dire che trova insopportabile la madre, in certi momenti??

Nostro figlio è rispettosissimo


----------



## danny (30 Maggio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Se leggi i miei interventi, io questo l'ho fatto
> 
> Che mancanza di rispetto è dire che trova insopportabile la madre, in certi momenti??
> 
> Nostro figlio è rispettosissimo


La domanda... "Tu come fai a sopportarla" è una richiesta di complicità.
Vorrebbe che tu ammettessi che sua mamma è una gran rompiballe.
La mia risposta è per ridimensionare questa aspettativa.
A meno che tu non voglia essere alleato di un figlio contro la madre.


----------



## Skorpio (30 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> La domanda... "Tu come fai a sopportarla" è una richiesta di complicità.
> Vorrebbe che tu ammettessi che sua mamma è una gran rompiballe.
> La mia risposta è per ridimensionare questa aspettativa.
> A meno che tu non voglia essere alleato di un figlio contro la madre.


Certo che è una richiesta di complicità.

E se hai letto la risposta che gli detti, io non ho accettato la complicità, ma lo ho invitato a considerare le osservazioni che riceve da mamma

Finito lo scambio, te che faresti?

Ti inculeresti tuo figlio come ho fatto io, andando a spifferare la cosa a mia moglie?

O ti inculeresti la moglie, mantenendo la riservatezza?


----------



## Marjanna (30 Maggio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Veramente l'ho scritto già 2 volte e posso rimetterlo sotto:
> 
> "Non dirlo a mamma, ma scusa .. a volte è insopportabile, tu come fai a sopportarla restando sempre così calmo?"
> 
> ...


E' insopportabile sembra un capriccio. Ripeto: dipende dal contenuto della richiesta di riservatezza.



danny ha detto:


> La domanda... "Tu come fai a sopportarla" è una richiesta di complicità.
> Vorrebbe che tu ammettessi che sua mamma è una gran rompiballe.
> La mia risposta è per ridimensionare questa aspettativa.
> A meno che tu non voglia essere alleato di un figlio contro la madre.


Io mi chiederei dove si è formulato il concetto di rompiballe.
Perchè se tu manifesti che tua moglie (o marito) è una rompiballe poi a comando non puoi chiedere rispetto se lui vede che sto rispetto è molto labile (sono bambini mica scemi).
Se questo concetto si formulato con una sede esterna andrei comunque a cercare la fonte. Compagni di classe che dicono di avere genitori rompiballe, ma prima di guardar fuori e lontano guardarei vicino.


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Maggio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Quando capitasse che vostro figlio/a vi facesse una confidenza sua privata legata a sue percezioni e sensazioni, esplicitando la volontà di aprirsi solo con voi e NON con il vostro compagno/a ..
> 
> Voi cosa fareste?
> 
> ...


se non riguarda tua moglie e se non e' qualcosa che necessita di una riflessione condivisa con tia moglie, 
rispetterei la volonta' del figlio


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Maggio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Certo che è una richiesta di complicità.
> 
> E se hai letto la risposta che gli detti, io non ho accettato la complicità, ma lo ho invitato a considerare le osservazioni che riceve da mamma
> 
> ...


a lo avevi esplicitato  sorry

hai avvertito tuo figlio che ne avresti parlato alla mamma?


----------



## Skorpio (30 Maggio 2019)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> a lo avevi esplicitato  sorry
> 
> hai avvertito tuo figlio che ne avresti parlato alla mamma?


No 

Perché so che non è un decerebrato, e quindi non si sarebbe certamente aperto.

E se perdo posizione pure io su certi aspetti, dopo che la sua si è indebolita, direi che saremmo una coppia da Oscar dei coglioni, non trovi?


----------



## Brunetta (30 Maggio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> @_Lostris_ capisco la sensazione di "urto" che provi, però è volutamente urtante, perché di fatto è una cosa fatta da 2 membri della famiglia (genitore/figlio)  "alle spalle" del terzo
> 
> Aggiungo che ho assistito in questi anni a inculate mondiali, specialmente in vacanza con amici, in cui vedendo da esterno ho dovuto perfino fare il "guardone" complice e silente
> 
> Credo siano situazioni di vita vera in cui tutti, volenti o nolenti, siamo coinvolti


Le metafore che consapevolmente usi ti rivelano inconsapevolmente.


----------



## Skorpio (30 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Le metafore che consapevolmente usi ti rivelano inconsapevolmente.


Più che altro rivelano chi non le sa assumere come metafore, mantenendo la serenità per esporsi

E ti faccio notare che sono ancora l'unico che ha una famiglia di merda qui dentro :rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (30 Maggio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Più che altro rivelano chi non le sa assumere come metafore, mantenendo la serenità per esporsi


Non c’entra nulla la metafora con la questione che poni che è della triangolazione per sentirsi l’elemento forte della coppia e della famiglia.


----------



## Skorpio (30 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non c’entra nulla la metafora con la questione che poni che è della triangolazione per sentirsi l’elemento forte della coppia e della famiglia.


Ti faccio notare che accade solo da me 

Se usi un 2% del cervello che hai, hai già capito tutto


----------



## Brunetta (30 Maggio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> @_Lostris_ capisco la sensazione di "urto" che provi, però è volutamente urtante, perché di fatto è una cosa fatta da 2 membri della famiglia (genitore/figlio)  "alle spalle" del terzo
> 
> Aggiungo che ho assistito in questi anni a inculate mondiali, specialmente in vacanza con amici, in cui vedendo da esterno ho dovuto perfino fare il "guardone" complice e silente
> 
> Credo siano situazioni di vita vera in cui tutti, volenti o nolenti, siamo coinvolti


Le metafore che consapevolmente usi ti rivelano inconsapevolmente.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Maggio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Condivido al 100% le premesse
> 
> Tradotto in pratica:
> 
> ...


Certo che riporti!
Non si accettano alleanze contro l’altro genitore.
E si dice al figlio che va benissimo potersi sentire più a proprio agio con uno piuttosto che con l’altro, ma non siamo né in Gomorra, né ne Il trono di spade e i genitori sono uniti per il suo bene per l’amore che provano per lui. 
Non si accetta la triangolazione, ma è anche difficile che un figlio crei una triangolazione se non gli è stata presentata come modello relazionale.


----------



## Skorpio (30 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Le metafore che consapevolmente usi ti rivelano inconsapevolmente.


Senti [MENTION=7069]Foglia[/MENTION] che da figlia si è sentita spesso inchiappettata

Io, più che mettermi a nudo non posso


----------



## Skorpio (30 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Certo che riporti!
> Non si accettano alleanze contro l’altro genitore.
> E si dice al figlio che va benissimo potersi sentire più a proprio agio con uno piuttosto che con l’altro, ma non siamo né in Gomorra, né ne Il trono di spade e i genitori sono uniti per il suo bene per l’amore che provano per lui.
> Non si accetta la triangolazione, ma è anche difficile che un figlio crei una triangolazione se non gli è stata presentata come modello relazionale.


Allora aspetto i complimenti, perché io ho riportato


----------



## Foglia (30 Maggio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Senti [MENTION=7069]Foglia[/MENTION] che da figlia si è sentita spesso inchiappettata
> 
> Io, più che mettermi a nudo non posso


Io ai miei genitori devo tutto, ed è la premessa.
Comunque si.
Prima  "uscita" con un ragazzino. Avevo già 14/15 anni, una tardona insomma  

Con mio padre non si poteva parlare dell'altro sesso, nel senso che erano proprio tutte stronzate, alla mia età dovevo pensare alla scuola eccetera. Sabato pomeriggio, confido a mia mamma la verità. Uscivo al cinema non con gli amici, ma con questo ragazzetto. Le chiedo di non farne parola con mio padre.

La cena alla sera fu con lui che muto sbuffava scuotendo la testa nella mia direzione.

Come mi dovevo sentire?


----------



## Skorpio (30 Maggio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Io ai miei genitori devo tutto, ed è la premessa.
> Comunque si.
> Prima  "uscita" con un ragazzino. Avevo già 14/15 anni, una tardona insomma
> 
> ...


Inculata, direi

E certo che ai genitori devi tutto, non c'è contraddizione

Però è chiaro che in adolescenza non fa piacere riporre una confidenza intima e ritrovarsi in quelle situazioni

Io di quandonero figlio me lo ricordo bene.. anche le sensazioni che provavo mi ricordo

Peccato per qualcuno averle dinenticate solo perché addosso si ha un vestito di genitore


----------



## Brunetta (30 Maggio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Guarda dipende sempre da cosa si parla. Ci sono cose che personalmente ritengo possano rimanere tra due (se si è in grado di gestirle). A me è capitato di chiedere consigli all'età delle medie a mia madre, su trucchi vestiti mestruzioni, cose per "farsi più carina", e non solo non ho trovato supporto ma è andata appunto a dirlo a mio padre che ha iniziato a prendermi in giro. Percui quella che era una incertezza, problema lo è diventato dopo proprio in funzione della reazione.
> Se la rivelata confidenza fosse stata trattata in modo diverso, chiaramente sarebbe stata sentita in modo positivo.
> 
> Un bambino, un ragazzino non è rigido, formato, definito anche se ha il suo carattere, e a volte un problema a quella età si può dissolvere come fosse polvere, però bisogna mettere in atto un poco di furbizia (non in senso negativo, in senso positivo, ribaltare le situazioni ed esaltare il lato positivo di qualsiasi cosa).


Anche mia figlia ha fatto ovviamente quel tipo di confidenze a me e ne ho parlato con il padre che si è guardato bene dal prendere in giro. Se avessi saputo di una reazione negativa non gliene avrei parlato, ma non sarebbe stato mio marito, al netto del tradimento.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Maggio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ti faccio notare che accade solo da me
> 
> Se usi un 2% del cervello che hai, hai già capito tutto


Accade in tutte le famiglie dove si applica il modello della triangolazione. Sono famiglie disfunzionali.
Ce ne sono tante. 
Il problema generalmente diviene esplosivo durante la adolescenza del figlio o dei figli o del figlio capro espiatorio della famiglia.
Su questo lavorano molto gli psicoterapeuti.


----------



## Ginevra65 (30 Maggio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Quando capitasse che vostro figlio/a vi facesse una confidenza sua privata legata a sue percezioni e sensazioni, esplicitando la volontà di aprirsi solo con voi e NON con il vostro compagno/a ..
> 
> Voi cosa fareste?
> 
> ...


 una confidenza di un figlio deve rimanere tale. 
Il problema del perché esclude l'altro genitore va risolto in sede separata. Non tutti i genitori sono in grado di gestire le problematiche di un figlio. Se si è rivolto a te sa che su di te può contare Senza essere attaccato.
Per tua moglie dovete lavorarci senza tirare in questione la confidenza che ti è stata fatta.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Maggio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Senti @_Foglia_ che da figlia si è sentita spesso inchiappettata
> 
> Io, più che mettermi a nudo non posso


Infatti ha scritto altrove che trova la triangolazione un buon metodo difensivo in condizioni di conflitto.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Maggio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Io ai miei genitori devo tutto, ed è la premessa.
> Comunque si.
> Prima  "uscita" con un ragazzino. Avevo già 14/15 anni, una tardona insomma
> 
> ...


Allora tradita.
Ora all’interno di un modello relazionale di triangolazione.


----------



## Foglia (30 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Allora tradita.
> Ora all’interno di un modello relazionale di triangolazione.


All'epoca mi sentii inchiappettata. Proprio esattamente questa definizione avevo in testa. Oggi forse userei tradita. Comunque non cambia la sostanza. Non è una questione terminologica.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Maggio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> All'epoca mi sentii inchiappettata. Proprio esattamente questa definizione avevo in testa. Oggi forse userei tradita. Comunque non cambia la sostanza. Non è una questione terminologica.


La terminologia conta sempre. 
Ma spunta quel tipo di terminologia proprio all’interno di un modello di relazionarsi con la triangolazione, in cui vi è una alternanza di alleanze per accaparrarsi un ruolo di potere è un rapporto privilegiato ora con uno, ora con l’altro.
Non si fa mica per cattiveria, sono modelli che si ereditano, si smontano solo attraverso una terapia. O un faticoso e doloroso lavoro su se stessi.


----------



## Ginevra65 (30 Maggio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Io ai miei genitori devo tutto, ed è la premessa.
> Comunque si.
> Prima  "uscita" con un ragazzino. Avevo già 14/15 anni, una tardona insomma
> 
> ...


per me era simile, con in più terrorismo fatto da mia madre. 
Una volta le dissi che un mio compagno di scuola era venuto a casa mentre lei era fuori, me ne ha dette di ogni.
Ho imparato subito la lezione, non ho mai raccontato niente della mia vita sentimentale/relazionale.
Niente comunicazioni, niente discussioni


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Maggio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> No
> 
> Perché so che non è un decerebrato, e quindi non si sarebbe certamente aperto.
> 
> E se perdo posizione pure io su certi aspetti, dopo che la sua si è indebolita, direi che saremmo una coppia da Oscar dei coglioni, non trovi?


te l'ha posta come condizione?


----------



## Skorpio (30 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti ha scritto altrove che trova la triangolazione un buon metodo difensivo in condizioni di conflitto.


Non credo che la triangolazione ci incastri una sega in questo discorso, ma nulla proprio

La triangolazione è quando io dicessi "merda" a te, per fare soffrire [MENTION=3188]Nocciola[/MENTION] che sta presente in mezzo a noi

Secondo me stai facendo una confusione enorme


----------



## Skorpio (30 Maggio 2019)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> te l'ha posta come condizione?


No, ma il cervello per arrivarci da me x fortuna Gesù me lo ha dato :mexican:

Quando un bambino ti avvicina in separata sede, in casa, con l'altro coniuge in bagno (esempio) e a voce bassa ti dice: "io ti devo dire una cosa" si capisce e va da sé, che quella cosa ha carattere riservato

Poi il contenuto a conferma del disagio e del nervoso, conferma la percezione

Almeno io lo capisco..


----------



## Skorpio (30 Maggio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> per me era simile, con in più terrorismo fatto da mia madre.
> Una volta le dissi che un mio compagno di scuola era venuto a casa mentre lei era fuori, me ne ha dette di ogni.
> Ho imparato subito la lezione, non ho mai raccontato niente della mia vita sentimentale/relazionale.
> Niente comunicazioni, niente discussioni


Questo intendo..

È chiaro che ognuno è pienamente responsabile dei propri destini relazionali.. a partire dai genitori

Basta saperlo.. e uno si regola

Si chiama intelligenza


----------



## Foglia (30 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti ha scritto altrove che trova la triangolazione un buon metodo difensivo in condizioni di conflitto.


Non è un buon metodo difensivo.
E' un palliativo, che però nel mio caso avrebbe sortito qualche effetto. Non coesivo alle nostre abitudini disfunzionali. Senz'altro non meno disfunzionale, ma magari un po' più in mio favore. Triangolazione  (quando fatta esternamente alla famiglia) e' anche confronto. Comparazione. E' chiaro che in un sistema funzionale magari certi confronti  (orientati verso sé) si fanno a quattr'occhi. In casa propria. Ebbene, questo sistema per così dire  "normale" mi remava contro. Arrivava a mettere nella bocca di amici cose che non avevano mai detto o fatto.
Le mie amiche sfigate, i miei genitori delinquenti, e con gli amici comuni o sul lavoro dovevo stare attenta a come parlavo, anche se si trattava di persone  "indipendenti" rispetto allo studio. Che se solo da una loro battuta si accorgeva che magari avevo ironizzato su qualcosa erano cazzi e cazziatoni. Che alternativa c'era?


----------



## Marjanna (30 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche mia figlia ha fatto ovviamente quel tipo di confidenze a me e ne ho parlato con il padre che si è guardato bene dal prendere in giro. Se avessi saputo di una reazione negativa non gliene avrei parlato, ma non sarebbe stato mio marito, al netto del tradimento.


Guarda Brunetta le soglie della normalità (o anormalità) sono infinite.
Quando senti che una tua amica viene mazziata di botte dal padre perchè si è dimenticata un assorbente (usato) sopra il letto a 14, 15 anni prendi e sposti le soglie di limite. Specialmente se questo poi viene raccontanto in giro dalle mamme, non dalla persona stessa, la ragazzina (che non dirà mai niente in giro per vergogna), per consolarsi a vicenda dicendosi che _anche mio marito ha un bel carattere.. sono così. _Punto e fine.
I riflessi di queste azioni sui bambini e ragazzini è che se subiscono violenza dai compagni di classe o da qualche pedofilo (che certe situazioni le fiutano come i cani da tartufo) non apriranno mai bocca, perchè non saranno creduti.
Che un bambino non senta di potersi rivolgere (per situazioni gravi, non per capricci) ad entrambi i genitori è grave (IMHO).


----------



## Brunetta (30 Maggio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non credo che la triangolazione ci incastri una sega in questo discorso, ma nulla proprio
> 
> La triangolazione è quando io dicessi "merda" a te, per fare soffrire @_Nocciola_ che sta presente in mezzo a noi
> 
> Secondo me stai facendo una confusione enorme


La confusione la fai tu.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Maggio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non è un buon metodo difensivo.
> E' un palliativo, che però nel mio caso avrebbe sortito qualche effetto. Non coesivo alle nostre abitudini disfunzionali. Senz'altro non meno disfunzionale, ma magari un po' più in mio favore. Triangolazione  (quando fatta esternamente alla famiglia) e' anche confronto. Comparazione. E' chiaro che in un sistema funzionale magari certi confronti  (orientati verso sé) si fanno a quattr'occhi. In casa propria. Ebbene, questo sistema per così dire  "normale" mi remava contro. Arrivava a mettere nella bocca di amici cose che non avevano mai detto o fatto.
> Le mie amiche sfigate, i miei genitori delinquenti, e con gli amici comuni o sul lavoro dovevo stare attenta a come parlavo, anche se si trattava di persone  "indipendenti" rispetto allo studio. Che se solo da una loro battuta si accorgeva che magari avevo ironizzato su qualcosa erano cazzi e cazziatoni. Che alternativa c'era?


La fuga.
Mi stupisce che per anni siate andati d’accordo.

https://it.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Angoscia_(film_1944)


----------



## Brunetta (30 Maggio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Guarda Brunetta le soglie della normalità (o anormalità) sono infinite.
> Quando senti che una tua amica viene mazziata di botte dal padre perchè si è dimenticata un assorbente (usato) sopra il letto a 14, 15 anni prendi e sposti le soglie di limite. Specialmente se questo poi viene raccontanto in giro dalle mamme, non dalla persona stessa, la ragazzina (che non dirà mai niente in giro per vergogna), per consolarsi a vicenda dicendosi che _anche mio marito ha un bel carattere.. sono così. _Punto e fine.
> I riflessi di queste azioni sui bambini e ragazzini è che se subiscono violenza dai compagni di classe o da qualche pedofilo (che certe situazioni le fiutano come i cani da tartufo) non apriranno mai bocca, perchè non saranno creduti.
> Che un bambino non senta di potersi rivolgere (per situazioni gravi, non per capricci) ad entrambi i genitori è grave (IMHO).


Direi che benché frequenti i casi di violenza fisica o verbale non sono la norma.


----------



## Skorpio (30 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La confusione la fai tu.


Penso di no

La triangolazione presuppone "l'uso" come "mezzo"

La classica sponda 

Mio figlio non mi ha mai usato per dialogare con mia moglie, si è semplicemente sfogato privatamente con me

Confesso che sono abbastanza imbarazzato a spiegare queste situazioni elementari e di immediata comprensione, oltre che frequentissime (a quanto mi risulta)


----------



## Martes (30 Maggio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Penso di no
> 
> La triangolazione presuppone "l'uso" come "mezzo"
> 
> ...


Non sono genitore, ma per motivi di lavoro mi trovo spesso in situazioni simili...e anche riuscire a fare la "sponda", rendersi "mezzo" per far passare un messaggio nel tentativo (non facile e non sempre efficace) di non inculare nessuno è scomodo e fonte di innumerevoli dilemmi interiori... Non oso immaginare quanto arduo possa diventare aggiungendo la componente della dinamica familiare


----------



## Skorpio (31 Maggio 2019)

Martes ha detto:


> Non sono genitore, ma per motivi di lavoro mi trovo spesso in situazioni simili...e anche riuscire a fare la "sponda", rendersi "mezzo" per far passare un messaggio nel tentativo (non facile e non sempre efficace) di non inculare nessuno è scomodo e fonte di innumerevoli dilemmi interiori... Non oso immaginare quanto arduo possa diventare aggiungendo la componente della dinamica familiare


Non lo so.. per me i dilemmi ci sono, tanto è vero che ci ho apposta aperto la discussione

Ma ho la netta sensazione che assai spesso si ricada nella famosa e noiosa regola generale, tanto dibattuta anche qui dentro, e cioè che è una questione di "posizione"

che finché il culo infranto non è il mio, che vuoi che sia..

Quando invece il culo profanato fosse il mio, ecco.. a quel punto la prospettiva cambia leggermente..


----------



## Ginevra65 (31 Maggio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non lo so.. per me i dilemmi ci sono, tanto è vero che ci ho apposta aperto la discussione
> 
> Ma ho la netta sensazione che assai spesso si ricada nella famosa e noiosa regola generale, tanto dibattuta anche qui dentro, e cioè che è una questione di "posizione"
> 
> ...


semmai dovresti parlare con tua moglie del perché non si pone diversamente con vostro figlio.
Perché è lei con i suoi modi che  porta a questo


----------



## oriente70 (31 Maggio 2019)

Scorpio questo indica il livello d'intesa c'è con il partner [emoji41].
Tutto dipende anche come si pone il problema [emoji41] , se parti già  a 90gradi parti male [emoji16].


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Maggio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Se leggi i miei interventi, io questo l'ho fatto
> 
> Che mancanza di rispetto è dire che trova insopportabile la madre, in certi momenti??
> 
> Nostro figlio è rispettosissimo


non e'una mancanza di rispetto.

potevi tranquillizzarlo dicendogli che ognuno di noi trova insopportabili talvolta le persone che amano, sono circostanze.
Noi stessi ci rendiamo insopportabili agli occhi degli altri.
E' nella natura umana.


----------



## Skorpio (31 Maggio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> semmai dovresti parlare con tua moglie del perché non si pone diversamente con vostro figlio.
> Perché è lei con i suoi modi che  porta a questo


Come ho già scritto, in effetti a suo tempo l'ho fatto.. (questa circostanza è di parecchi mesi fa)

E infatti ho contravvenuto alla riservatezza richiestami (al contrario della triangolazione che ha invece proprio come  scopo di arrivare a recapitare il messaggio al "terminale" attraverso la "sponda")


----------



## Skorpio (31 Maggio 2019)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> non e'una mancanza di rispetto.
> 
> potevi tranquillizzarlo dicendogli che ognuno di noi trova insopportabili talvolta le persone che amano, sono circostanze.
> Noi stessi ci rendiamo insopportabili agli occhi degli altri.
> E' nella natura umana.


Più o meno, come da qualche parte ho scritto, gli dissi così, e anche che le osservazioni che aveva ricevuto non erano affatto sbagliate

Ma se un certo modo lui non lo digerisce , è anche un problema di cui si deve fare carico mia moglie, se lei glielo vuol cacciare in gola a forza, perché lei a volte ha quel modo, e lei "è fatta così" se ne assumerà le conseguenze

Io l'ho avvisata, ora sta a lei


----------



## Brunetta (31 Maggio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Più o meno, come da qualche parte ho scritto, gli dissi così, e anche che le osservazioni che aveva ricevuto non erano affatto sbagliate
> 
> Ma se un certo modo lui non lo digerisce , è anche un problema di cui si deve fare carico mia moglie, se lei glielo vuol cacciare in gola a forza, perché lei a volte ha quel modo, e lei "è fatta così" se ne assumerà le conseguenze
> 
> Io l'ho avvisata, ora sta a lei


Un genitore violento o svalutante, in qualunque forma, va fermato prima con il ragionamento, poi magari con una terapia.
Ma non credo che sia il caso di tua moglie.
Tutto quello che dici è una sua svalutazione e una manifestazione del tuo compiacimento per avere modalità relazionali con tuo figlio che ti fanno pensare di essere il genitore buono in grado di prevedere le conseguenze relazionali a lungo termine degli errori di tua moglie.
Dici cose orribili anche quando descrivi come inviti il figlio ad avere un atteggiamento di tolleranza e superiorità nei confronti della madre.
Ma ovviamente dirai con il tuo compiacimento abituale che non ho capito una sega.


----------



## Skorpio (31 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tutto quello che dici è una sua svalutazione e una manifestazione del tuo compiacimento per avere modalità relazionali con tuo figlio che ti fanno pensare di essere il genitore buono in grado di prevedere le conseguenze relazionali a lungo termine degli errori di tua moglie.


Come ho scritto all'inizio, questo compiacimento che tu credi di vedere, non esiste

E la cosa è talmente ovvia che ho titolato il 3d in un certo modo

Per me non è altro che un grattacapo dover scegliere un culo da inculare.
Capisco che qualcuno al mio posto possa viceversa fregarsi le mani, ritrovandosi questo potere

Io lo ho a schifo questo potere

Mia moglie non ha mai temuto le mie visioni sulle conseguenze, al contrario di te, che appari terrorizzata, e non capisco perché (anzi lo capisco ma faccio finta di nulla)

Anzi mi chiede spesso parere su varie cose.
E se me lo chiede lo fa perché qualche volta ci ho colto

Se qualcuno ci va nel culo, si può risolvere anche col fatto che è scemo e deve andare in terapia

Ma si può anche ragionevolmente mettere in discussione se stessi, e sarebbe secondo me più salubre per la propria crescita e anche per il proprio portafoglio

Sono scelte.

Ognuno è giusto faccia le sue , basta che dopo aver fatto 5 anni di terapia e essersi fatto leccare un bel po' di quattrini, non venga a rompere i coglioni perché è esattamente al punto di partenza


----------



## Rosarose (31 Maggio 2019)

Facendo uno sforzo di memoria, ho ben presente che non ho mai confidato nulla ad uno dei miei genitori chiedendogli di non dirlo all'altro.
Avevo ben presente la loro salda unione, la loro confidenza assoluta, e io pur sentendomi estremamente più a mio agio con mia madre, non ho mai pensato di poterle rivelare o chiedere qualcosa che poi non sarebbe inevitabilmente finito per essere rivelato a mio padre.
Questo ha significato che non ho mai cercato alleanze con un genitore per potere aggirare l'altro.
Quando ho combinato qualcosa sono sempre andata dal più tosto, per potere prendere il toro per le corna!
Questo mi ha resa una persona diretta e non incline agli aggiramenti.

Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Brunetta (31 Maggio 2019)

Rosarose ha detto:


> Facendo uno sforzo di memoria, ho ben presente che non ho mai confidato nulla ad uno dei miei genitori chiedendogli di non dirlo all'altro.
> Avevo ben presente la loro salda unione, la loro confidenza assoluta, e io pur sentendomi estremamente più a mio agio con mia madre, non ho mai pensato di poterle rivelare o chiedere qualcosa che poi non sarebbe inevitabilmente finito per essere rivelato a mio padre.
> Questo ha significato che non ho mai cercato alleanze con un genitore per potere aggirare l'altro.
> Quando ho combinato qualcosa sono sempre andata dal più tosto, per potere prendere il toro per le corna!
> ...


:up:


----------



## Pincopallino (30 Novembre 2019)

Il termine inculare trovo sia fuoriluogo.
Tu scorpio hai figli?


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Dicembre 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Vi inculate il compagno/a mantenendo la riservatezza richiesta?


Sempre. Mariti e mogli passano, i figli restano. E poi fare il genitore nel modo corretto vuol dire comunque in qualche modo manipolare il contesto per ottenere il miglior risultato nell'interesse del figlio. I puri di cuore di solito sono genitori di merda.


----------



## Skorpio (1 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Il termine inculare trovo sia fuoriluogo.
> Tu scorpio hai figli?


Si. 

Lo so che la "famiglia" non è luogo adatto per questi termini 

Ma il senso è quello, solo che torna male farci i conti 

E lo capisco, io sono comprensivo


----------



## abebe (2 Dicembre 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Quando capitasse che vostro figlio/a vi facesse una confidenza sua privata legata a sue percezioni e sensazioni, esplicitando la volontà di aprirsi solo con voi e NON con il vostro compagno/a ..
> 
> Voi cosa fareste?
> 
> ...


Non ho figli e neanche una moglie: rispondo quindi in via del tutto teorica su come mi immagino una moglie e dei dei figli.

Innanzi tutto, da amante del turpiloquio usato in modo appropriato e con i registri giusti nei contesti giusti, insegnerei a mio figlio a usare correttamente le parole. In primo luogo, perché "inculare" dovrebbe avere una connotazione positiva e non negativa come invece avviene nel linguaggio comune  (e non lamentiamoci poi...  ).

In secondo luogo, se già si parte dal concetto che a prescindere si incula qualcuno, mi viene da pensare che uno si considera facente parte di una famiglia di merda.

Infine, riguardo alla situazione ipotizzata, direi che... dipende!

Dipende dal tipo di confidenza: se è una confidenza "innocua", che non pregiudica in nessun modo mio figlio, la terrei per me, come un piccolo segreto tra noi due. Se invece è una confidenza che in qualche modo è sensibile per lo sviluppo di mio figlio, allora senza dubbio ne parlerei con mia moglie. E con lei deciderei, sempre tenendo conto delle varie implicazioni, come comportarci. Vale a dire se se parlarne apertamente anche col figlio oppure se semplicemente agire di comune accordo ma con lei che fa finta di non sapere niente.


----------



## Skorpio (2 Dicembre 2019)

abebe ha detto:


> Non ho figli e neanche una moglie: rispondo quindi in via del tutto teorica su come mi immagino una moglie e dei dei figli.
> 
> Innanzi tutto, da amante del turpiloquio usato in modo appropriato e con i registri giusti nei contesti giusti, insegnerei a mio figlio a usare correttamente le parole. In primo luogo, perché "inculare" dovrebbe avere una connotazione positiva e non negativa come invece avviene nel linguaggio comune  (e non lamentiamoci poi...  ).
> 
> In secondo luogo, se già si parte dal concetto che a prescindere si incula qualcuno, mi viene da pensare che uno si considera facente parte di una famiglia di merda.


Eh si, si parte proprio da quel concetto li, e non sono situazioni coai rare riportate come eventi eccezionali. 

Come farai (eventualmente un domani) a stabilire con assoluta certezza il grado di pregiudizio per lo sviluppo di tuo figlio?


----------



## Foglia (2 Dicembre 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Eh si, si parte proprio da quel concetto li, e non sono situazioni coai rare riportate come eventi eccezionali.
> 
> Come farai (eventualmente un domani) a stabilire con assoluta certezza il grado di pregiudizio per lo sviluppo di tuo figlio?


Un padre e una madre (che comunicano bene) hanno  "ruoli", non necessariamente stereotipati per genere. Credo che di base non ci debba essere troppo spazio per essere il genitore  "deputato" alla raccolta di segreti per l'altro. Poi c'è la realtà, e nella realtà a volte capita. Faccio l'esempio di una  (singola) nota con il più classico "per favore non lo dire a mamma /papà". E torno alla tua domanda. Certezze assolute non ce ne sono. Un buon indicatore  (del fatto che ad esempio sia un caso isolato) e' come ti senti tu, di fronte alla responsabilità di omettere. Forse la nota a scuola non è l'esempio più calzante, ma è per capire... Nel momento in cui accolgo la richiesta del figlio, dovrei pensare bene alla responsabilità che mi assumo a tacere con l'altro genitore. Ivi compresa quella di dichiarare a posteriori di avere sbagliato, nel caso le note si seguissero...


----------



## abebe (2 Dicembre 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Eh si, si parte proprio da quel concetto li, e non sono situazioni coai rare riportate come eventi eccezionali.
> 
> Come farai (eventualmente un domani) a stabilire con assoluta certezza il grado di pregiudizio per lo sviluppo di tuo figlio?


Nessun'altra certezza che quella che mi deriva dal mio (ovviamente infallibile...  ) giudizio. E dalla valutazione di quelle che possono essere le conseguenze.

Due esempi agli estremi opposti: se mi dice che si vergogna ad andare a comprare i preservativi, glieli vado a comprare io, con una risatina  dentro di me. Posso anche omettere di raccontarlo a mia moglie, oppure posso anche raccontarglielo giusto per farle sapere che nostro figlio è attivo sessualmente, con l'accorata richiesta di tenersela per se.
Se invece mi dicesse che ha ricevuto sul telefono un video di quella testa di cazzo del suo amico che ha filmato la sua fidanzatina mentre gli faceva un pompino e sono tutti minorenni, lo direi immediatamente a mia moglie e lo porterei subito dalla polizia a denunciare il fatto (cercando anche di fargli capire la gravità della cosa e le possibili conseguenze).
Nel mezzo, ci sono le solite 50 sfumature...


----------



## Foglia (2 Dicembre 2019)

... Prima ho parlato comunque di buona comunicazione tra i genitori.
Credo che- al di là dei ruoli, in cui è facile che un figlio individui uno dei due genitori come più accogliente si spera A SECONDA DELLE RICHIESTE   , per cui in alternanza  - se certe richieste di  "non dire all'altro" si susseguono, anzitutto c'è che il figlio non percepisce assonanza, sia pure con ruoli e con caratteri e caratteristiche diversificati, tra padre e madre. Perché se li vede come un  "fronte comune" e' più difficile (raro) che chieda di tacere.


----------



## abebe (2 Dicembre 2019)

Infatti, foglia: concordo con quello che hai scritto. Ed era questo che intendevo quando ho detto che se mi viene il pensiero che "devo scegliere se incularmi il figlio o la moglie" allora forse ho dei problemi... e non sono le confidenze del figlio!


----------



## Foglia (2 Dicembre 2019)

abebe ha detto:


> Infatti, foglia: concordo con quello che hai scritto. Ed era questo che intendevo quando ho detto che se mi viene il pensiero che "devo scegliere se incularmi il figlio o la moglie" allora forse ho dei problemi... e non sono le confidenze del figlio!


Tanti si sono concentrati sull'utilizzo del termine. Anche io ora ne avrei usato un altro, ma non credo che  @Skorpio abbia problemi diversi da quelli che possono presentarsi a tutti. Quanti abbiamo sentito dire "solo per stavolta non lo dirò a mamma /papà" da parte dell'altro genitore? Alcuni fanno spalluccia e lo considerano roba da niente, altri sentono che comunque la loro posizione rispetto al figlio non è di potere. E' un potere che al contrario si piglia il figlio su di loro, e per un genitore... succede eh... Ma non è il massimo


----------



## Skorpio (2 Dicembre 2019)

abebe ha detto:


> Nessun'altra certezza che quella che mi deriva dal mio (ovviamente infallibile...  ) giudizio. E dalla valutazione di quelle che possono essere le conseguenze.
> 
> Due esempi agli estremi opposti: se mi dice che si vergogna ad andare a comprare i preservativi, glieli vado a comprare io, con una risatina  dentro di me. Posso anche omettere di raccontarlo a mia moglie, oppure posso anche raccontarglielo giusto per farle sapere che nostro figlio è attivo sessualmente, con l'accorata richiesta di tenersela per se.
> Se invece mi dicesse che ha ricevuto sul telefono un video di quella testa di cazzo del suo amico che ha filmato la sua fidanzatina mentre gli faceva un pompino e sono tutti minorenni, lo direi immediatamente a mia moglie e lo porterei subito dalla polizia a denunciare il fatto (cercando anche di fargli capire la gravità della cosa e le possibili conseguenze).
> Nel mezzo, ci sono le solite 50 sfumature...


Ma guarda.. Quella dei preservativi da comprare mi pare era un esempio che aveva fatto a suo tempo anche @spleen ma a me nemmeno pare una confidenza, in verità 

Nel senso che se un figliolo dice una cosa così al padre e sente pure il bisogno di specificare di non dire nulla alla mamma, mi pare ci siano problemi di ben altra natura, tutti in carico al padre, peraltro 

La questione come diceva @Foglia è di una banalità quasi imbarazzante. 

Però nei fatti un genitore in questi casi si trova di fronte a una serie di scelte 

1 o risponde al figlio: io alla mamma dico tutto tutto tutto, sai caro?.. Sono bravo io. 

2 o ascolta e poi tace

3 o ascolta e poi (di nascosto) riporta

Che inculare faccia scalpore come termine lo capisco (però termini sostitutivi non ne sono stati forniti) ma il senso è chiaro, qualcuno lo devi "fregare"


----------



## Pincopallino (2 Dicembre 2019)

Non la famiglia è proprio il senso di quello che scrivi che non capisco.
Ci sono confidenze che vanno condivise col coniuge altre che si possono anche tenere per se.
Naturalmente il coniuge informato affinché il figlio continui a confidarsi con l'altro dovrà continuare a fingere di non sapere, altrimenti il figlio perde fiducia e racconta più nulla.
Tempo fa uno dei miei 4 mi confidò di avere provato a farsi una canna, in separata sede ne parlai a mia moglie, ma lui trovando in me una persona di cui fidarsi per certi argomenti, mi disse anche in seguito di essersene fatte alcune e di avere smesso. Il secondo confido a mia moglie di avere una fidanzatina la quale lo consigliava sul regalino di San Valentino. Io sempre fatto finta di sapere nulla.
Quando invece il terzo mi disse di sentirsi preso di mira da una banda di nulla, condivisi in sua presenza con mia moglie, per decidere insieme cosa fare.


----------



## abebe (2 Dicembre 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma guarda.. Quella dei preservativi da comprare mi pare era un esempio che aveva fatto a suo tempo anche @spleen ma a me nemmeno pare una confidenza, in verità
> 
> Nel senso che se un figliolo dice una cosa così al padre e sente pure il bisogno di specificare di non dire nulla alla mamma, mi pare ci siano problemi di ben altra natura, tutti in carico al padre, peraltro
> 
> ...


Io questa la riformulerei così:
1 o risponde al figlio: guarda, noi siamo tutti e due i tuoi genitori: i tuoi problemi sono anche nostri problemi. Di tutti e due, non uno solo.

Direi che ha un significato diverso da come la proponi tu, no?



> 2 o ascolta e poi tace
> 
> 3 o ascolta e poi (di nascosto) riporta


Nuovamente, ribadisco che per me c'è un'altra opzione ed è quella che sceglieri io:

4 non ricado in nessuna delle 3 precedenti in automatico ma valuto la questione e poi scelgo una delle 3 a seconda del caso.



> Che inculare faccia scalpore come termine lo capisco (però termini sostitutivi non ne sono stati forniti) ma il senso è chiaro, qualcuno lo devi "fregare"


Che ne dici, come termine sostituvo, di "tradire"?  Mi sembra anche molto IT con il forum, anche se non si tratta di scoparsi qualcun altro. Ma in nessun paese della terra "tradire" vuol dire semplicemente "scoparsi qualcun altro". Anzi, se vogliamo quello è solo un caso particolarissimo. Anche in Italia.


----------



## abebe (2 Dicembre 2019)

E comunque, torniamo sempre al punto di partenza: da svariate sfumature si intuisce come ci sia una netta differenza.

Tu interpreti la coppia come due soggetti in contrapposizione, io in modo parecchio diverso.

Niente di male, eh? Era solo per capire da dove originano le varie differenze di sfumature.


----------



## Foglia (2 Dicembre 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma guarda.. Quella dei preservativi da comprare mi pare era un esempio che aveva fatto a suo tempo anche @spleen ma a me nemmeno pare una confidenza, in verità
> 
> Nel senso che se un figliolo dice una cosa così al padre e sente pure il bisogno di specificare di non dire nulla alla mamma, mi pare ci siano problemi di ben altra natura, tutti in carico al padre, peraltro
> 
> ...


In realtà non la trovo una questione banale  
I figli SANNO come dove e quando fare breccia ANCHE nelle debolezze di un genitore. Su cosa fare  "leva". Lo trovo anche un sano percorso di crescita, se contenuto e per così dire  "incanalato". Gestito. Tra l'altro alle volte non è subito compreso il senso di una richiesta di ascolto  "appartata". Confidenza, o richiesta di una complicità che può andare contro in primis agli interessi del figlio? A volte bussano ai  "ruoli", altre volte ahimè fanno appunto breccia nelle debolezze. Che sono pure debolezze della comunicazione di coppia. Quindi tu senti da un lato quello che diceva @spleen (cazzo, sono un genitore, non un amico), dall'altro (ma sempre collegato) di fronte alla richiesta di silenzio ti devi dimostrare  (e non solo mostrare) adulto, e dall'altro ancora l'esito più scontato  (comunque lo dico all'altro genitore sottobanco ) trova potenzialmente una marea di altre controindicazioni, tipo il figlio che capisce che col cacchio che la sua e' rimasta una confidenza, o l'altro informato e pure incarognito di essere stato escluso nelle intenzioni   .
Sono andata volutamente all'iperbole, ma penso che non basti essere semplicemente due (DUE) genitori adulti  (ADULTI). E' la prima base senz'altro, poi bisognerebbe che davanti ai figli (e quindi non solo davanti ai figli per quel che segue) non esistessero mai (MAI) problemi. Altrimenti non si spiega il discernimento di "casistiche" che più o meno tutti abbiamo fatto.


----------



## Skorpio (2 Dicembre 2019)

abebe ha detto:


> Io questa la riformulerei così:
> 1 o risponde al figlio: guarda, noi siamo tutti e due i tuoi genitori: i tuoi problemi sono anche nostri problemi. Di tutti e due, non uno solo.
> 
> Direi che ha un significato diverso da come la proponi tu, no?
> ...


Secondo me fai accademia, perché all'atto pratico ho qualche dubbio che a un figlio che ti chiede di fare una confidenza, chiedendoti che però resti fra cosa fra voi, risponderesti :
"figlio mio.. i tuoi problemi sono anche nostri problemi. Di tutti e due, non uno solo." 

Però magari un giorno prova.. Tieni conto che in questo modo il rischio che un domani il figlio eviti di farti confidenze lo corri

Sul termine "tradire" io mi tengo il mio di termine, e quando l'ho subito (da figlio) , la percezione è stata quella della inculata (come anche quella di @Foglia se ben ricordo) 

Un figlio (o un coniuge) può sentirsi tradito, inculato, ingannato, raggirato, escluso, imbrogliato.. Ma qui il senso del 3d non è trovare il termine giusto per tutti, ma Chi scegliere di (ingannare, tradire, inculare, etc...)


----------



## Skorpio (2 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> In realtà non la trovo una questione banale
> I figli SANNO come dove e quando fare breccia ANCHE nelle debolezze di un genitore. Su cosa fare  "leva". Lo trovo anche un sano percorso di crescita, se contenuto e per così dire  "incanalato". Gestito. Tra l'altro alle volte non è subito compreso il senso di una richiesta di ascolto  "appartata". Confidenza, o richiesta di una complicità che può andare contro in primis agli interessi del figlio? A volte bussano ai  "ruoli", altre volte ahimè fanno appunto breccia nelle debolezze. Che sono pure debolezze della comunicazione di coppia. Quindi tu senti da un lato quello che diceva @spleen (cazzo, sono un genitore, non un amico), dall'altro (ma sempre collegato) di fronte alla richiesta di silenzio ti devi dimostrare  (e non solo mostrare) adulto, e dall'altro ancora l'esito più scontato  (comunque lo dico all'altro genitore sottobanco ) trova potenzialmente una marea di altre controindicazioni, tipo il figlio che capisce che col cacchio che la sua e' rimasta una confidenza, o l'altro informato e pure incarognito di essere stato escluso nelle intenzioni   .
> Sono andata volutamente all'iperbole, ma penso che non basti essere semplicemente due (DUE) genitori adulti  (ADULTI). E' la prima base senz'altro, poi bisognerebbe che davanti ai figli (e quindi non solo davanti ai figli per quel che segue) non esistessero mai (MAI) problemi. Altrimenti non si spiega il discernimento di "casistiche" che più o meno tutti abbiamo fatto.


Intendevo banale nel senso che è una cosa ricorrente.. Direi quasi inevitabile per un genitore (e chi non ha goduto di queste confidenze da genitore, probabilmente è il perfetto "terzo genitore" che non deve sapere, e se non sa di cosa si parli, probabilmente figlio/a e coniuge se lo inculano a giornate sane )

Le casistiche.. Ma sai.. Alla fine questa discussione è un esempio classico di come ci si attacca a un termine (inculare) per evitare una esposizione (io farei così)

C'è da valutare, ponderare calibrare, decidere, soppesare, dipende dai casi, dipende dalle situazioni, dipende da cosa ha fatto l'Inter domenica scorsa, dipende da mille cose, ma una esposizione chiara manca)

E la esposizione chiara ad esempio la ha fatta @Arcistufo " io mi inculerei X"

Ma per il resto c'è molta chiamiamola "prudenza" perché si sa, sporcarsi il vestitino pulito torna sempre male


----------



## abebe (2 Dicembre 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Secondo me fai accademia,


Non è "secondo te": è proprio così! 

E l'ho detto ancora prima di rispondere, se vai a vedere... 

Non posso fare altrimenti, ovviamente. Però lasciami avere le idee chiare su come _vorrei_ comportarmi. Poi, se lo farò davvero o no, lo vedremo quando sarà il momento, come per tutti, ovviamente.


----------



## abebe (2 Dicembre 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Intendevo banale nel senso che è una cosa ricorrente.. Direi quasi inevitabile per un genitore (e chi non ha goduto di queste confidenze da genitore, probabilmente è il perfetto "terzo genitore" che non deve sapere, e se non sa di cosa si parli, probabilmente figlio/a e coniuge se lo inculano a giornate sane )
> 
> Le casistiche.. Ma sai.. Alla fine questa discussione è un esempio classico di come ci si attacca a un termine (inculare) per evitare una esposizione (io farei così)


Ma quando mai? Ti ho criticato il termine, ma subito dopo ti ho detto quello che farei. Non ho evitato un bel nulla.

Poi, se non ti piace quello che io (dico che) farei... questo è un problema tuo...


----------



## Skorpio (2 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Quando invece il terzo mi disse di sentirsi preso di mira da una banda di nulla, condivisi in sua presenza con mia moglie, per decidere insieme cosa fare.


Questo probabilmente perché non avevi sufficienti spalle per sostenere da solo il carico di quellaa confidenza, con relativa gestione


----------



## Skorpio (2 Dicembre 2019)

abebe ha detto:


> Ma quando mai? Ti ho criticato il termine, ma subito dopo ti ho detto quello che farei. Non ho evitato un bel nulla.
> 
> Poi, se non ti piace quello che io (dico che) farei... questo è un problema tuo...


A me è piaciuto, invece, perché mi ha confermato una mancanza di esposizione chiara :

"dipende dai casi" se ben ci pensi, lascia esattamente tutto in ordine così come si è trovato.

Perché è evidente che se non dirlo a mia moglie può pregiudicare inevitabilmente il futuro roseo di mio figlio che se condo le mie infallibili previsioni diventerà viceversa uno sfigato, glielo dico a mia moglie.

Ma siamo molto ma molto sul teorico

Ad esempio, scendiamo sul pratico : se tuo figlio un Domani ti dice che è infastidito da un gruppetto di bimbi come lui (prendo l'esempio concreto appena citato) ma ti dice di non dirlo a mamma per N motivi, te che fai?


----------



## Pincopallino (2 Dicembre 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Questo probabilmente perché non avevi sufficienti spalle per sostenere da solo il carico di quellaa confidenza, con relativa gestione


a mio avviso hai una visione un po' distorta del concetto essere genitori, che nulla ha a che vedere con l'essere coppia.
L'importante però è che i tuoi metodi educativi funzionino.
Quindi, contenti voi contenti tutti.


----------



## Foglia (2 Dicembre 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Intendevo banale nel senso che è una cosa ricorrente.. Direi quasi inevitabile per un genitore (e chi non ha goduto di queste confidenze da genitore, probabilmente è il perfetto "terzo genitore" che non deve sapere, e se non sa di cosa si parli, probabilmente figlio/a e coniuge se lo inculano a giornate sane )
> 
> Le casistiche.. Ma sai.. Alla fine questa discussione è un esempio classico di come ci si attacca a un termine (inculare) per evitare una esposizione (io farei così)
> 
> ...


Le "casistiche" si fanno perché è raro che due genitori abbiano una perfetta fluidità nella comunicazione, ed anche assonanza totale nella direzione da dare ai figli. Altrimenti non ci sarebbe questione: al massimo i figli non ti interpellerebbero a mo' di confidente esclusivo. Quando e' solo un problema di  "accoglienza" dicono le cose a un genitore chiedendogli non di nasconderle all'altro, ma di aiutarli a dirle anche all'altro. Esempio: quando un figlio vuole un cane, e "bussa" prima dal genitore più aperto all'idea.
Ah: le sorprese del tipo che il figlio e il genitore canaiolo tornino direttamente a casa con l'animale le trovo abominevoli.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Dicembre 2019)

Tutta la discussione evita di affrontare il problema della coppia e della famiglia.
Il fatto che un figlio cerchi alleanza (non confidenza, che è tutt’altra cosa) con uno dei genitori contro l’altro è un segno di fallimento della coppia genitoriale, della mancanza di coraggio nell’affrontare le questioni di principio. Confrontarsi nella coppia sulle questioni di principio è cosa da fare prima di avere figli e poi dopo la nascita del figlio man mano che cresce, con tutto il tempo a disposizione,  ben prima di quando potrebbe cercare di attuare questa strategia, affinché non cerchi di attuarla.
Accettare di essere strumento del figlio (contro l’altro coniuge) è una dichiarazione di fallimento di coppia e di propria debolezza valoriale.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Dicembre 2019)

Rispetto ai casi particolari proposti, mi sembra davvero assurdo che uno dei genitori possa essere tenuto all’oscuro o che il figlio possa crederlo.
Ma non è solo questione di affrontare i singoli problemi, ma del modello di coppia e genitoriale che si interpreta e che si trasmette.
Ma è ovvio che Skorpio abbia posto la questione perché è colui che sostiene che il matrimonio è proprio quella cosa lì “il luogo dei non detti” una associazione a confidenza limitata in cui si condividono solo cose utili al buon funzionamento “silenzioso” della macchina del comfort.


----------



## Foglia (2 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Rispetto ai casi particolari proposti, mi sembra davvero assurdo che uno dei genitori possa essere tenuto all’oscuro o che il figlio possa crederlo.
> Ma non è solo questione di affrontare i singoli problemi, ma del modello di coppia e genitoriale che si interpreta e che si trasmette.
> Ma è ovvio che Skorpio abbia posto la questione perché è colui che sostiene che il matrimonio è proprio quella cosa lì “il luogo dei non detti” una associazione a confidenza limitata in cui si condividono solo cose utili al buon funzionamento “silenzioso” della macchina del comfort.


Non credo eh, comunque.
Tu non ne hai mai sentiti dire "questo non lo dico a papà  (purché non succeda più)"? Io vabbè non faccio troppo testo. A parte che ho imparato presto a tacere. Tacevo le mie confidenze, e tacevo pure quelle che mi venivano fatte mio malgrado. Meglio senz'altro, da figlia, avrei fatto a dirle. Col senno del poi, detto oggi da adulta.
Sul resto e' evidente che se si funziona bene come coppia genitoriale dovrebbe venire da sé che quello che sa uno sa anche l'altro. E questo lungi dall'andare contro il figlio, va nel suo interesse. Devo però dire che nella pratica, nella realtà dove spesso ci si "sporca", raramente ho visto coppie in cui questo meccanismo non si è mai inceppato. Un tempo era peggio ancora. Ricordo che quando io ero bambina andavano ancora di moda simpaticissime domande ai bambini tipo "vuoi più bene alla mamma, o al papà", o "chi preferisci", fatte regolarmente davanti ai genitori. Che presupponevano la risposta  "uguale", poi però c'era persino chi si incazzava a sentir rispondere. "forse un po' più a...." .


----------



## Skorpio (2 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> a mio avviso hai una visione un po' distorta del concetto essere genitori, che nulla ha a che vedere con l'essere coppia.
> L'importante però è che i tuoi metodi educativi funzionino.
> Quindi, contenti voi contenti tutti.


Qui non si tratta di sostenere un metodo educativo, quanto di esporre una propria individuale tendenza in contesti che (secondo la mia esperienza) in una famiglia si determinano 

Se la tendenza è quella di trattare una confidenza del figlio accogliendo la sua richiesta (es: non dirlo a mamma ma ho lasciato di nuovo la sciarpa a scuola, domattina vedo di ritrovarla) oppure di partire in tromba e andare a dirlo alla mamma (semmai nostro figlio ha lasciato anche oggi la sciarpa a scuola.. 
Ha detto che domani la cerca, speriamo bene)


----------



## Brunetta (2 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non credo eh, comunque.
> Tu non ne hai mai sentiti dire "questo non lo dico a papà  (purché non succeda più)"? Io vabbè non faccio troppo testo. A parte che ho imparato presto a tacere. Tacevo le mie confidenze, e tacevo pure quelle che mi venivano fatte mio malgrado. Meglio senz'altro, da figlia, avrei fatto a dirle. Col senno del poi, detto oggi da adulta.
> Sul resto e' evidente che se si funziona bene come coppia genitoriale dovrebbe venire da sé che quello che sa uno sa anche l'altro. E questo lungi dall'andare contro il figlio, va nel suo interesse. Devo però dire che nella pratica, nella realtà dove spesso ci si "sporca", raramente ho visto coppie in cui questo meccanismo non si è mai inceppato. Un tempo era peggio ancora. Ricordo che quando io ero bambina andavano ancora di moda simpaticissime domande ai bambini tipo "vuoi più bene alla mamma, o al papà", o "chi preferisci", fatte regolarmente davanti ai genitori. Che presupponevano la risposta  "uguale", poi però c'era persino chi si incazzava a sentir rispondere. "forse un po' più a...." .


Quello che accade lo sappiamo tutti. Con quale frequenza e diffusione non è dato saperlo e questo forum è un osservatorio molto parziale.
Quello che va teorizzato come modello è un’altra cosa ancora.
Sinceramente io non mi sono trovata mai a dover scegliere una alleanza e se fosse accaduto me ne sarei fatta un problema.
Ed è cosa diversa dal fatto che la mamma si possa trovare a spiegare alla figlia come si mette un assorbente o il padre al figlio come si usa il rasoio.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Dicembre 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Qui non si tratta di sostenere un metodo educativo, quanto di esporre una propria individuale tendenza in contesti che (secondo la mia esperienza) in una famiglia si determinano
> 
> Se la tendenza è quella di trattare una confidenza del figlio accogliendo la sua richiesta (es: non dirlo a mamma ma ho lasciato di nuovo la sciarpa a scuola, domattina vedo di ritrovarla) oppure di partire in tromba e andare a dirlo alla mamma (semmai nostro figlio ha lasciato anche oggi la sciarpa a scuola..
> Ha detto che domani la cerca, speriamo bene)


Adesso sei passato a un esempio di 7n fatto irrilevante al punto da poter essere dimenticato, mentre il punto da te posta era di scegliere con chi allearsi e decidere chi far diventare il nemico, se il figlio o la moglie, cosa che giustifica la scelta di usare un termine violento.


----------



## Foglia (2 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quello che accade lo sappiamo tutti. Con quale frequenza e diffusione non è dato saperlo e questo forum è un osservatorio molto parziale.
> Quello che va teorizzato come modello è un’altra cosa ancora.
> Sinceramente io non mi sono trovata mai a dover scegliere una alleanza e se fosse accaduto me ne sarei fatta un problema.
> Ed è cosa diversa dal fatto che la mamma si possa trovare a spiegare alla figlia come si mette un assorbente o il padre al figlio come si usa il rasoio.


Io da madre mi rendo conto che pure sforzandomi di fare il meglio sono poi moooolto imperfetta.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Io da madre mi rendo conto che pure sforzandomi di fare il meglio sono poi moooolto imperfetta.


Tutti siamo imperfetti. Non era questo il punto.
Il punto è (come spesso accade) è se sia opportuno teorizzare come linea corretta la propria imperfezione.
Tipo come i genitori scarsi di risorse emotive che poi teorizzano che i figli non debbano rompere.


----------



## Skorpio (2 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Le "casistiche" si fanno perché è raro che due genitori abbiano una perfetta fluidità nella comunicazione, ed anche assonanza totale nella direzione da dare ai figli. Altrimenti non ci sarebbe questione: al massimo i figli non ti interpellerebbero a mo' di confidente esclusivo. Quando e' solo un problema di  "accoglienza" dicono le cose a un genitore chiedendogli non di nasconderle all'altro, ma di aiutarli a dirle anche all'altro. Esempio: quando un figlio vuole un cane, e "bussa" prima dal genitore più aperto all'idea.
> Ah: le sorprese del tipo che il figlio e il genitore canaiolo tornino direttamente a casa con l'animale le trovo abominevoli.


Beh si, assolutamente.. Però questo esempio del cane mi pare più una alleanza.. 

Io parlo veramente ma davvero di cose che probabilmente accadono quasi senza che i protagonisti se ne accorgano, o perché le considerano sciocchezze (esempio di prima della sciarpa) 

Ma sulle sciocchezze esiste comubque la scelta di andare in una o nell'altra direzione, inculando qualcuno appunto 

O "fregandolo" o "imbrogliadolo" se la forma dell'inculata viene vissuta male come termine (ma la sostanza è quella)


----------



## Skorpio (2 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Adesso sei passato a un esempio di 7n fatto irrilevante al punto da poter essere dimenticato, mentre il punto da te posta era di scegliere con chi allearsi e decidere chi far diventare il nemico, se il figlio o la moglie, cosa che giustifica la scelta di usare un termine violento.


Devo scendere su esempi semplici perché mi sembra che si stia vivendo molto male questa situazione, come se la cosa da non dire al coniuge sia che il figlio ha bruciato la macchina dei vicini


----------



## abebe (2 Dicembre 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma sulle sciocchezze esiste comubque la scelta di andare in una o nell'altra direzione, inculando qualcuno appunto
> 
> O "fregandolo" o "imbrogliadolo" se la forma dell'inculata viene vissuta male come termine (ma la sostanza è quella)


Ma perché vuoi viverla per forza come un qualcosa "fatto alle spalle necessariamente in malafede"?

Non può essere semplicemente un naturale modello comunicativo in una triade? Un riconoscere, a livello subliminale, da parte del figlio che i genitori pur essendo una coppia non sono comunque un'entità unica ma due persone distinte, ognuno con una propria personalità ed una propria sensibilità e quindi approcciarsi per una particolare problematica al genitore che si ritiene più sensibile (e per un'altra all'altro genitore)? 
Rivolgersi ad uno dei due in rappresentanza della coppia per avere l'accesso più "produttivo" possibile alla coppia...
E se i genitori sono entrambi consapevoli e non si creano problemi nel rispettare ognuno il proprio ruolo, mi sembra che ne possa risultare una relazione prefetta e molto equilibrata.

Oh: non dico che sia così nella maggior parte delle coppie, eh? Dico che così _dovrebbe essere!_

Al contrario, se i genitori si mettono in competizione, sono sempre in contrapposizione e il figlio percepisce questo, allora il figlio usa (bastardamente) a proprio tornaconto la posizione di merda in cui i genitori si sono messi da soli...


----------



## Foglia (2 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tutti siamo imperfetti. Non era questo il punto.
> Il punto è (come spesso accade) è se sia opportuno teorizzare come linea corretta la propria imperfezione.
> Tipo come i genitori scarsi di risorse emotive che poi teorizzano che i figli non debbano rompere.


Facevo un distinguo però tra teoria perfetta  (allora c'è poco da aggiungere sul fatto che due genitori si dovrebbero parlare  SEMPRE) e quello che ho sperimentato, sperimento, e sperimenterò cercando di fare del mio meglio e... Meglio. Poi a volte non mi riesce. Dico che però non sono questioni che non succedono mai, o solo a genitori  "inadatti". Ricordo da bimba quanti erano i figli che  "speravano" che il genitore più  "buono" coprisse qualche marachella.
E' anche la resulta di un retaggio culturale eh, che voleva (soprattutto) il padre meno impegnato quantitativamente, e più impegnato qualitativamente. Posso dirti che questa visione non mi piace. Eppure ne ho sentite pure io, di mamme, minacciare al contrario  "questo lo dico stasera al papà".


----------



## abebe (2 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Facevo un distinguo però tra teoria perfetta  (allora c'è poco da aggiungere sul fatto che due genitori si dovrebbero parlare  SEMPRE) e quello che ho sperimentato, sperimento, e sperimenterò cercando di fare del mio meglio e... Meglio. Poi a volte non mi riesce. Dico che però non sono questioni che non succedono mai, o solo a genitori  "inadatti". Ricordo da bimba quanti erano i figli che  "speravano" che il genitore più  "buono" coprisse qualche marachella.
> E' anche la resulta di un retaggio culturale eh, che voleva (soprattutto) il padre meno impegnato quantitativamente, e più impegnato qualitativamente. Posso dirti che questa visione non mi piace. *Eppure ne ho sentite pure io, di mamme, minacciare al contrario  "questo lo dico stasera al papà".*


Epperò tu sentivi solo questa: poi bisogna vedere cosa succedeva davvero. Questa parte della storia non la conosci. Magari succedeva poi che la mamma lo diceva lo stesso al papà: forse era un gioco delle parti in cui il padre ci stava a fare il padre "severo", perché riteneva di dover avere quel ruolo. E la madre ci stava a fare quella che faceva da intermediatrice. Ma di fatto i due genitori erano assolutamente concordi e alleati, anche se al figlio il messaggio che arriva è un altro.
Secondo me in alcune di quelle coppie funzionava proprio così.

NB: a me _non_ piace una coppia impostata così, non è come vorrei io, però ce ne sono e funzionano anche!


----------



## Skorpio (2 Dicembre 2019)

abebe ha detto:


> Ma perché vuoi viverla per forza come un qualcosa "fatto alle spalle necessariamente in malafede"?
> 
> Non può essere semplicemente un naturale modello comunicativo in una triade? Un riconoscere, a livello subliminale, da parte del figlio che i genitori pur essendo una coppia non sono comunque un'entità unica ma due persone distinte, ognuno con una propria personalità ed una propria sensibilità e quindi approcciarsi per una particolare problematica al genitore che si ritiene più sensibile (e per un'altra all'altro genitore)?
> Rivolgersi ad uno dei due in rappresentanza della coppia per avere l'accesso più "produttivo" possibile alla coppia...
> ...


Non è un discorso competitivo

È proprio una scelta individuale che si determina nel momento dello svelamento del figlio, che ti affida un suo problema e ti chiede esplicitamente di non parlarne all'altro coniuge

Li non c'è scampo, il tuo ruolo ti chiama a una scelta : o sacrifico un culo oppure l'altro, salvarli entrambi non posso.

Non lasciarti ingannare dal termine, può essere una cazzata come l'esempio della sciarpa, mi pare un paio di anni fa mi capitò qualcosa di simile col cappellino

Mio figlio mi disse che lo aveva lasciato a scuola e mi Chiese di non dirlo a mia moglie.

Fece una valutazione ed evidentemente la brontolata che si sarebbe preso la voleva evitare.

Alla sera mia moglie notò la mancanza del cappellino e io dissi che era rimasto nel bauletto della moto

Di fatto la imbrogliai

Ovviamente da parte mia non feci gli applausi a mio figlio, ma evidentemente in quel. Contesto il mio rimprovero lo assorbita meglio di quello che sarebbe stato il rimprovero della madre allora

Evidentemente, non è che io posso decidere della sua sensibilità

Io potevo solo decidere se incularmelo e dire a mia moglie che lo aveva dimenticato in classe.

La competizione.. Mah.. Io non mi sono sentito il genitore "vincente" in una competizione in cui manco mi sono accorto di aver partecipato

E a questo punto mi piacerebbe capire chi parla di competizione dove la vede in questi esempi, io non la vedo


----------



## Brunetta (2 Dicembre 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Devo scendere su esempi semplici perché mi sembra che si stia vivendo molto male questa situazione, come se la cosa da non dire al coniuge sia che il figlio ha bruciato la macchina dei vicini


Viene vista (vissuta vale per chi la vive) male la situazione da te posta perché è una situazione assurda in sé. 
I fatti minimi sono delle prove generali dei fatti più importanti.
Sono comunque un esempio relazionale.


----------



## Skorpio (2 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Viene vista (vissuta vale per chi la vive) male la situazione da te posta perché è una situazione assurda in sé.
> I fatti minimi sono delle prove generali dei fatti più importanti.
> Sono comunque un esempio relazionale.


è quello che penso anche io, però se viene vissuta male io non posso farci nulla, posso solo dire quel che accade nel quotidiano 

E chi dicesse: A mee? Mai successo! 

Beh.. Scommetterei qualche decina di euro che quel culo è bello sfondato, e che probabilmente quel genitore è quello a cui sono state evitate nel tempo tante visioni da parte del figlio, che l'altro coniuge conosce

Questo è quello che temo


----------



## Brunetta (2 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Facevo un distinguo però tra teoria perfetta  (allora c'è poco da aggiungere sul fatto che due genitori si dovrebbero parlare  SEMPRE) e quello che ho sperimentato, sperimento, e sperimenterò cercando di fare del mio meglio e... Meglio. Poi a volte non mi riesce. Dico che però non sono questioni che non succedono mai, o solo a genitori  "inadatti". Ricordo da bimba quanti erano i figli che  "speravano" che il genitore più  "buono" coprisse qualche marachella.
> E' anche la resulta di un retaggio culturale eh, che voleva (soprattutto) il padre meno impegnato quantitativamente, e più impegnato qualitativamente. Posso dirti che questa visione non mi piace. Eppure ne ho sentite pure io, di mamme, minacciare al contrario  "questo lo dico stasera al papà".


Qui stai toccando molti altri punti.
Per quanto riguarda la tua situazione personale il problema del fronte compatto non si pone. Vi siete separati. È scoperto che non abbiate una ottima intesa su tutto.
Ma la questione presentata è quella di un disaccordo sommerso, all’interno del quale il figlio nuota sott’acqua cercando la barca giusta su cui salire.
Altra cosa è armonizzare dentro alla coppia attuale, generalmente sbandata e senza punti di riferimento culturali e valoriali stabili, il codice materno, accogliente, comprensivo e indulgente e il codice paterno, normativo e severo. Questo è difficile perché non sono più ruoli legati al padre e alla madre reali e spesso vengono interpretati da entrambi alternativamente.
Le amiche che vedi minacciare probabilmente non hanno alcuna fiducia in loro stesse e nelle proprie scelte educative e svalutano loro stesse agli occhi del figlio il valore di ciò che dicono. È molto probabile che poi a casa ci sia un padre che il codice paterno non sappia neppure cosa sia e che si allei complice con il figlio contro la severità della madre, privando il figlio di ogni punto fermo.
Ma armonizzare i due codici nella coppia per dare sicurezze ai figli è un compito difficile che nette in crisi le individualità e le identità femminili e maschili.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Dicembre 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> è quello che penso anche io, però se viene vissuta male io non posso farci nulla, posso solo dire quel che accade nel quotidiano
> 
> E chi dicesse: A mee? Mai successo!
> 
> ...


No, questo è quello che vorresti.
Vorresti tanto che tutte le coppie fossero omertose rispetto ai problemi di relazione tra loro e con i figli, ma non è così. Vi sono persone che si confrontano su tutto.


----------



## Foglia (2 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Qui stai toccando molti altri punti.
> Per quanto riguarda la tua situazione personale il problema del fronte compatto non si pone. Vi siete separati. È scoperto che non abbiate una ottima intesa su tutto.
> Ma la questione presentata è quella di un disaccordo sommerso, all’interno del quale il figlio nuota sott’acqua cercando la barca giusta su cui salire.
> Altra cosa è armonizzare dentro alla coppia attuale, generalmente sbandata e senza punti di riferimento culturali e valoriali stabili, il codice materno, accogliente, comprensivo e indulgente e il codice paterno, normativo e severo. Questo è difficile perché non sono più ruoli legati al padre e alla madre reali e spesso vengono interpretati da entrambi alternativamente.
> ...


Ma non è che la separazione mette un punto su TUTTO, quando ci sono figli. Mette un punto alla coppia, ma una virgola come tante ce ne sono alla coppia genitoriale. Con IN PIÙ un problema, che è quello di far capire a un figlio che davanti a una cosa che a quel punto e' innegabile  (problemi comunicativi), per quello che lo riguarda lo sforzo andrà dall'altra parte. E non è semplice, considerato che i genitori sono nel bene e nel male LE STESSE PERSONE che si sono separate. E che (nel mio caso e' così) se non ci fossero figli di mezzo sarebbero lietissimi di dare all'altro il solo spazio del ricordo. Chiudo perché in effetti questo ulteriore problema è OT ma... Non è che con la separazione si metta fine a quello che chiami "disaccordo sommerso", posto che comunque  (separati o no) coi figli sempre fronte comune dovrebbe essere.


----------



## Foglia (2 Dicembre 2019)

abebe ha detto:


> Epperò tu sentivi solo questa: poi bisogna vedere cosa succedeva davvero. Questa parte della storia non la conosci. Magari succedeva poi che la mamma lo diceva lo stesso al papà: forse era un gioco delle parti in cui il padre ci stava a fare il padre "severo", perché riteneva di dover avere quel ruolo. E la madre ci stava a fare quella che faceva da intermediatrice. Ma di fatto i due genitori erano assolutamente concordi e alleati, anche se al figlio il messaggio che arriva è un altro.
> Secondo me in alcune di quelle coppie funzionava proprio così.
> 
> NB: a me _non_ piace una coppia impostata così, non è come vorrei io, però ce ne sono e funzionano anche!


Si può darsi che alcuni giochino coi ruoli, però è un gioco che... Non so come dire. Se io dico a mio figlio  "lo dico a papà", e' come se dicessi che papà e' quello in grado di pigliare per te (figlio) una decisione con connotati negativi. Mi rendo un po' non tanto quella buona... Piuttosto quella incapace. Laddove se al posto della minaccia mica troppo velata di ricorrere all'organo  "severo" sostituisco un "ne parlo anche con tuo padre" (ove non sia percepito gia' come sottinteso)sottolineo il fatto che almeno per i problemi importanti si è in due a decidere. E' difficile comunque. E' come la storia dei  "si", e dei "no". A me a volte scappa un  "si" di troppo perché il  "no" e' molto più faticoso. Non sempre eh. Però mi succede.


----------



## abebe (2 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Si può darsi che alcuni giochino coi ruoli, però* è un gioco che... Non so come dire*. Se io dico a mio figlio  "lo dico a papà", e' come se dicessi che papà e' quello in grado di pigliare per te (figlio) una decisione con connotati negativi. Mi rendo un po' non tanto quella buona... Piuttosto quella incapace. Laddove se al posto della minaccia mica troppo velata di ricorrere all'organo  "severo" sostituisco un "ne parlo anche con tuo padre" (ove non sia percepito gia' come sottinteso)sottolineo il fatto che almeno per i problemi importanti si è in due a decidere. E' difficile comunque. E' come la storia dei  "si", e dei "no". A me a volte scappa un  "si" di troppo perché il  "no" e' molto più faticoso. Non sempre eh. Però mi succede.


@Foglia: mi sembrava di averlo detto che è un gioco che... non mi piace. 

È così che si dice.

Meglio comunque di quelli che invece che giocare ai ruoli, pensano davvero che l'altro/a sia uno/a stronzo/a!


----------



## Foglia (2 Dicembre 2019)

abebe ha detto:


> @Foglia: mi sembrava di averlo detto che è un gioco che... non mi piace.
> 
> È così che si dice.
> 
> Meglio comunque di quelli che invece che giocare ai ruoli, pensano davvero che l'altro/a sia uno/a stronzo/a!


Ma lo avevo capito che non ti piaceva, come modello. Ho sviluppato altre riflessioni partendo dalla tua base, per cui credo che sia anche vero che alcune coppie ne fanno una sorta di  "gioco". Un po' e' inevitabile anche, da che mondo è mondo... Esistono pure i padri che dicono  "se non la smetti lo dico alla mamma....". Alcuni ci giocano e poi sostengono il gioco. Altri proprio scaricano il peso sull'altro.


----------



## Skorpio (2 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No, questo è quello che vorresti.
> Vorresti tanto che tutte le coppie fossero omertose rispetto ai problemi di relazione tra loro e con i figli, ma non è così. Vi sono persone che si confrontano su tutto.


Io cerco di portare qui in questo 3d quello che tocco con mano, più che le mie fantasie. 

Come una coppia che conosco dove il lui sostiene con una sicurezza assoluta cose della figlia assolutamente false, e gli vengono "evitate" una serie di cose perché non reagirebbe bene

Parlo di cosa ha mangiato la figlia a merenda eh? Non cose clamorose, anche sciocchezze


----------



## Ginevra65 (2 Dicembre 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io cerco di portare qui in questo 3d quello che tocco con mano, più che le mie fantasie.
> 
> Come una coppia che conosco dove il lui sostiene con una sicurezza assoluta cose della figlia assolutamente false, e gli vengono "evitate" una serie di cose perché non reagirebbe bene
> 
> Parlo di cosa ha mangiato la figlia a merenda eh? Non cose clamorose, anche sciocchezze


ma con certe persone si deve evitare di dire la verità. 
Non la prendono male, addossano all'altro una serie di responsabilità che non hanno nulla a che vedere con quanto raccontato.
Le hai dato la merendina, vedi che ora si è presa il raffreddore.
Non c'entra un cazzo, però si viene additati poi per una serie di avvenimenti.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma non è che la separazione mette un punto su TUTTO, quando ci sono figli. Mette un punto alla coppia, ma una virgola come tante ce ne sono alla coppia genitoriale. Con IN PIÙ un problema, che è quello di far capire a un figlio che davanti a una cosa che a quel punto e' innegabile  (problemi comunicativi), per quello che lo riguarda lo sforzo andrà dall'altra parte. E non è semplice, considerato che i genitori sono nel bene e nel male LE STESSE PERSONE che si sono separate. E che (nel mio caso e' così) se non ci fossero figli di mezzo sarebbero lietissimi di dare all'altro il solo spazio del ricordo. Chiudo perché in effetti questo ulteriore problema è OT ma... Non è che con la separazione si metta fine a quello che chiami "disaccordo sommerso", posto che comunque  (separati o no) coi figli sempre fronte comune dovrebbe essere.


Il disaccordo emerge, diventa esplicito e per questo non disorientante, proprio perché il fatto che si tratta di due individui che sono genitori è molto diverso da una coppia genitoriale che è di per sé modello relazionale.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Dicembre 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io cerco di portare qui in questo 3d quello che tocco con mano, più che le mie fantasie.
> 
> Come una coppia che conosco dove il lui sostiene con una sicurezza assoluta cose della figlia assolutamente false, e gli vengono "evitate" una serie di cose perché non reagirebbe bene
> 
> Parlo di cosa ha mangiato la figlia a merenda eh? Non cose clamorose, anche sciocchezze


Non è che non esistano coppie immature o disfunzionali o composte da adulti fragili.
A me sembrava che tu sostenessi che quelle dinamiche sono di tutti.
Può anche essere che siano normali tra le tue conoscenze, non ho motivo di negarlo.
Nego invece che siano nella maggior parte delle coppie.


----------



## Skorpio (2 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è che non esistano coppie immature o disfunzionali o composte da adulti fragili.
> A me sembrava che tu sostenessi che quelle dinamiche sono di tutti.
> Può anche essere che siano normali tra le tue conoscenze, non ho motivo di negarlo.
> Nego invece che siano nella maggior parte delle coppie.


Io ho detto che sono molto frequenti secondo la mia percezione, diciamo 9 famiglie su 10

Magari la mia percezione è opposta alla realtà


----------



## Brunetta (2 Dicembre 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io ho detto che sono molto frequenti secondo la mia percezione, diciamo 9 famiglie su 10
> 
> Magari la mia percezione è opposta alla realtà


Io non vedo questa diffusione. Semmai  il contrario o molto meno.


----------



## Skorpio (2 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non vedo questa diffusione. Semmai  il contrario o molto meno.


Qui in questa discussione siamo già i. 3 per lo meno, io @Foglia e @Ginevra65 

Poi c'è chi tace (perché dovrebbe confermare ma gli torna male) e chi ancora ci deve passare e teorizza emisferi di perfezione dialogica

Io vedo così, ma è quel che vedo io, non la verità assoluta


----------



## Brunetta (2 Dicembre 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Qui in questa discussione siamo già i. 3 per lo meno, io @Foglia e @Ginevra65
> 
> Poi c'è chi tace (perché dovrebbe confermare ma gli torna male) e chi ancora ci deve passare e teorizza emisferi di perfezione dialogica
> 
> Io vedo così, ma è quel che vedo io, non la verità assoluta


Poiché non facciamo ricerche sociologiche, ma riflessioni sulle relazioni, credo che sarebbe utile come evitare che ciò avvenga.


----------



## Skorpio (2 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Poiché non facciamo ricerche sociologiche, ma riflessioni sulle relazioni, credo che sarebbe utile come evitare che ciò avvenga.


Si può partire sempre dalla esperienza personale

Dato che tutti siamo stati figli, se da figli lo abbiamo fatto (io mi ricordo che a volte lho fatto x esempio, come altri,) si può offrire la nostra prospettiva di figli di allora 

Ammesso che ci si ricordi di esser stati anche bambini, cosa non così scontata


----------



## Ginevra65 (2 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non vedo questa diffusione. Semmai  il contrario o molto meno.


io lo sento invece spesso, un genitore che omette di riferire cose all'altro , sul figlio


----------



## Brunetta (2 Dicembre 2019)

Si può partire valutando se le relazioni in famiglia debbano essere o no impostate in modo competitivo per conquistare punti con i figli.


----------



## Pincopallino (2 Dicembre 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Qui non si tratta di sostenere un metodo educativo, quanto di esporre una propria individuale tendenza in contesti che (secondo la mia esperienza) in una famiglia si determinano
> 
> Se la tendenza è quella di trattare una confidenza del figlio accogliendo la sua richiesta (es: non dirlo a mamma ma ho lasciato di nuovo la sciarpa a scuola, domattina vedo di ritrovarla) oppure di partire in tromba e andare a dirlo alla mamma (semmai nostro figlio ha lasciato anche oggi la sciarpa a scuola..
> Ha detto che domani la cerca, speriamo bene)


Quindi se la mia personale tendenza è quella a volte di condividere con la mamma  ed a volte di non condividere con la mamma, essendo la mia personale tendenza, ci si astenga dall'esprimere coglionate sulle personali tendenze altrui, come lei ha fatto. Diversamente diventa un modo di voler sentire che ha ragione lei e nient'altro. La prossima volta le suggerisco di indicare nei suoi post anche le risposte che si vuole sentir dire, affinché non i creino inutili fiumi di parole. Si prenda pure l'ultima ora, è ciò di cui si nutre del resto.


----------



## Skorpio (2 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> ... ci si astenga dall'esprimere...


Qui dentro mi sa che caschi male


----------



## Skorpio (2 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Si può partire valutando se le relazioni in famiglia debbano essere o no impostate in modo competitivo per conquistare punti con i figli.


Io nei miei ricordi parto da me figlio, quindi da un me che voleva dire a uno ma non a entrambi i genitori, perché alla fine la origine manifesta era quella 

Il motivo ricorrente più o meno nei miei ricordi, era che non volevo confronto con entrambi ma solo con uno dei due, sul caso specifico 

È un punto di partenza condivisibile?


----------



## Brunetta (2 Dicembre 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io nei miei ricordi parto da me figlio, quindi da un me che voleva dire a uno ma non a entrambi i genitori, perché alla fine la origine manifesta era quella
> 
> Il motivo ricorrente più o meno nei miei ricordi, era che non volevo confronto con entrambi ma solo con uno dei due, sul caso specifico
> 
> È un punto di partenza condivisibile?


No  è il tuo.
Io ho sempre percepito i miei compatti.
Certamente parlavo di vestiti con mia madre e di calcio con mio padre, ma non c’entrava nulla con un gioco relazionale.


----------



## abebe (3 Dicembre 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Qui in questa discussione siamo già i. 3 per lo meno, io @Foglia e @Ginevra65


E gli altri invece non contano perché...




> Poi c'è chi tace (perché dovrebbe confermare ma gli torna male) e chi ancora ci deve passare e teorizza emisferi di perfezione dialogica


...o tacciono perché non vogliono dartela vinta (e tu hai deciso che chi tace lo fa per non dartela vinta) oppure sparano cazzate perché non sanno di cosa parlano.



> Io vedo così, ma è quel che vedo io, non la verità assoluta


Già, proprio: la tua non è una verità assoluta ma le altre sono delle verità di merda...

Ottimo modo di parlare con gli altri.

Continua pure così: enjoy yourself.


----------



## Martes (3 Dicembre 2019)

abebe ha detto:


> E gli altri invece non contano perché...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ciao @abebe, mi sembra tu ne faccia una questione parecchio personale: come mai ti viene da stare così tanto sulla difensiva riguardo la posizione di @Skorpio?

Io, come te, non ho figli e non sono né sono stata sposata, quindi ciò che posso dire riguarda la mia esperienza di figlia e di osservatrice di dinamiche esterne (cosa cui per lavoro sono sottoposta di frequente)... e, mentre nel primo ruolo non mi sono accorta di eventuali simili movimenti (ma la separazione dei miei è stata salvifica per molti versi), nel secondo devo dire che da quel vedo sono la norma.

Ma lo dico da esterna e mi viene spontaneo chiedermi cosa ti tocca così tanto personalmente da prendertela in questo modo...


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Dicembre 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Devo scendere su esempi semplici perché mi sembra che si stia vivendo molto male questa situazione, come se la cosa da non dire al coniuge sia che il figlio ha bruciato la macchina dei vicini


O che gli ha scopato la donna delle pulizie


----------



## Skorpio (3 Dicembre 2019)

abebe ha detto:


> E gli altri invece non contano perché...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma qui non si vince nulla, non danno coppe

Qui si vince una prospettiva diversa dalla propria, e al limite la possibilità di integrarla alla propria precedente visione

Ho girato sul "noi figli" per capire se anche nella nostra famiglia di origine noi stessi abbiamo a volte creato le premesse per queste situazioni, e anche per cambiare prospettiva 

A te da figlio è mai capitato di andare da uno dei due chiedendo che faccia silenzio con l'altro su quanto avevi da dirgli?



Brunetta ha detto:


> No  è il tuo.
> Io ho sempre percepito i miei compatti.
> Certamente parlavo di vestiti con mia madre e di calcio con mio padre, ma non c’entrava nulla con un gioco relazionale.


Sai benissimo che non sto parlando di vestiti o di calcio, ma di confidenze



Martes ha detto:


> Ciao @abebe, mi sembra tu ne faccia una questione parecchio personale: come mai ti viene da stare così tanto sulla difensiva riguardo la posizione di @Skorpio?
> 
> Io, come te, non ho figli e non sono né sono stata sposata, quindi ciò che posso dire riguarda la mia esperienza di figlia e di osservatrice di dinamiche esterne (cosa cui per lavoro sono sottoposta di frequente)... e, mentre nel primo ruolo non mi sono accorta di eventuali simili movimenti (ma la separazione dei miei è stata salvifica per molti versi), nel secondo devo dire che da quel vedo sono la norma.
> 
> Ma lo dico da esterna e mi viene spontaneo chiedermi cosa ti tocca così tanto personalmente da prendertela in questo modo...


In effetti percepisco un nervosismo inspiegabile 

Pensavo fosse per il termine che avevo introdotto (inculare) ma in questi ultimi scambi mi sembra che invece sia un nervosismo che si sta spostando lentamente sui contenuti. 

E ammetto che sono molto curioso di capire cosa ci sta sotto a questo nervosismo



Ginevra65 ha detto:


> io lo sento invece spesso, un genitore che omette di riferire cose all'altro , sul figlio


Guarda, appena  qualche minuto fa su una cosa anche da poco, commento di una collega su una cosa fatta dal figlio "se lo sapesse mio marito succederebbe il finimondo" 

Ecco, chiusa li.. Nulla di tragico, ma io le capto frequentemente queste situazioni, e per questo ponevo il tema, credevo fosse una cosa riconosciuta un po' da tutti


----------



## Nocciola (3 Dicembre 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Guarda, appena  qualche minuto fa su una cosa anche da poco, commento di una collega su una cosa fatta dal figlio "se lo sapesse mio marito succederebbe il finimondo"
> 
> Ecco, chiusa li.. Nulla di tragico, ma io le capto frequentemente queste situazioni, e per questo ponevo il tema, credevo fosse una cosa riconosciuta un po' da tutti


Mi capita che i miei figli mi chiedano di tacere con il padre. Mai il contrario. 
E da figlia ho fatto confidenze a mia madre che chiedevo non venissero riportare a mio padre


----------



## Vera (3 Dicembre 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Guarda, appena  qualche minuto fa su una cosa anche da poco, commento di una collega su una cosa fatta dal figlio "se lo sapesse mio marito succederebbe il finimondo"
> 
> Ecco, chiusa li.. Nulla di tragico, ma io le capto frequentemente queste situazioni, e per questo ponevo il tema, credevo fosse una cosa riconosciuta un po' da tutti


Non ho commentato mesi fa perché non ero nella posizione di dare un contributo. Non che le cose siano cambiate ma, facendomi pensare,  capita frequentemente che mamme o papà mi dicano "mio figlio mi ha detto che...ma mia moglie non sa niente". Evidentemente, come ha già detto qualcuno, ci si sente più a proprio agio a parlare di determinati argomenti con il papà, ed altri con la mamma. Gli stessi mi dicono di aver riferito la confidenza alla moglie ma di aver chiesto di tacere,  aspettando fosse il figlio ad esporsi anche con lei.


----------



## Foglia (3 Dicembre 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Guarda, appena  qualche minuto fa su una cosa anche da poco, commento di una collega su una cosa fatta dal figlio "se lo sapesse mio marito succederebbe il finimondo"
> 
> Ecco, chiusa li.. Nulla di tragico, ma io le capto frequentemente queste situazioni, e per questo ponevo il tema, credevo fosse una cosa riconosciuta un po' da tutti


A casa mia c'erano i  "segreti" al contrario. Nel senso che dovevo tenerli io. C'erano cose per cui doveva essere  "silenzio". Le volte che da bambina ho ritenuto che fosse  "il mio turno" mi sono sempre ritrovata col cerino in mano. A volte dichiarato  ("questo lo dico a tuo padre"), a volte tanto palese da risultare ancora peggio. Una cosa  "buona" c'è stata, ed è che mi sono svegliata presto a fare le robe di nascosto, mica terze guerre mondiali, ma appena subodoravo che la cosa andava giusto un centimetro più del seminato, evitavo. Se proprio non potevo evitare, sapevo che non era producente chiedere omertà. Peraltro i miei erano della filosofia per cui se loro parlavano ad alta voce in una stanza, e io ero in quella accanto, non dovevo  (DOVEVO) sentire, così come davanti a palesi allusioni io comunque  "non avevo capito". Fampo' te


----------



## Brunetta (3 Dicembre 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Sai benissimo che non sto parlando di vestiti o di calcio, ma di confidenze


Infatti. Per questo ho precisato.



Nocciola ha detto:


> Mi capita che i miei figli mi chiedano di tacere con il padre. Mai il contrario.
> E da figlia ho fatto confidenze a mia madre che chiedevo non venissero riportare a mio padre


Come puoi sapere che non avvenga il contrario?



Vera ha detto:


> Non ho commentato mesi fa perché non ero nella posizione di dare un contributo. Non che le cose siano cambiate ma, facendomi pensare,  capita frequentemente che mamme o papà mi dicano "mio figlio mi ha detto che...ma mia moglie non sa niente". Evidentemente, come ha già detto qualcuno, ci si sente più a proprio agio a parlare di determinati argomenti con il papà, ed altri con la mamma. Gli stessi mi dicono di aver riferito la confidenza alla moglie ma di aver chiesto di tacere,  aspettando fosse il figlio ad esporsi anche con lei.


Tu hai introdotto un elemento diverso ovvero la preferenza di uno dei genitori per la confidenza. È comune che per il menarca la figlia ne voglia parlare con la mamma, ma non è una cosa segreta. 
Ai miei tempi era un argomento diffuso tra madri, come se la figlia presente fosse sorda, chiedere se la figlia fosse “diventata signorina” ed era una cosa che trovavo estremamente volgare.  Ci sarebbe mancato solo che fosse stato un argomento tra gli amici del padre! Ma i padri non ne erano certamente esclusi.



Foglia ha detto:


> A casa mia c'erano i  "segreti" al contrario. Nel senso che dovevo tenerli io. C'erano cose per cui doveva essere  "silenzio". Le volte che da bambina ho ritenuto che fosse  "il mio turno" mi sono sempre ritrovata col cerino in mano. A volte dichiarato  ("questo lo dico a tuo padre"), a volte tanto palese da risultare ancora peggio. Una cosa  "buona" c'è stata, ed è che mi sono svegliata presto a fare le robe di nascosto, mica terze guerre mondiali, ma appena subodoravo che la cosa andava giusto un centimetro più del seminato, evitavo. Se proprio non potevo evitare, sapevo che non era producente chiedere omertà. Peraltro i miei erano della filosofia per cui se loro parlavano ad alta voce in una stanza, e io ero in quella accanto, non dovevo  (DOVEVO) sentire, così come davanti a palesi allusioni io comunque  "non avevo capito". Fampo' te


Invece di essere invitata a tacere con parenti mi è successo più volte. Era diventata famosa la volta in cui, sui quattro anni,  avevo rivelato immediatamente alla parente il segreto, solo che la parente non mi ascoltava mai per una nota antipatia nei miei confronti, è così non ha mai saputo ciò che avrebbe certamente voluto sapere.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Come puoi sapere che non avvenga il contrario?


Perché conosco loro e mio marito 
I figli vanno dove c’è la possibilità di dialogo e accoglienza


----------



## Brunetta (3 Dicembre 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Perché conosco loro e mio marito
> I figli vanno dove c’è la possibilità di dialogo e accoglienza


Nella visione di Skorpio  la scelta è in base all’argomento e alla convenienza. 
Però, se le cose restano segrete, non si può sapere cosa viene nascosto a noi.
Ovviamente non dubito della tua situazione, portavo avanti quella logica.
Anch’io confidavo delle cose a mio padre o a mia madre, ma ero certa che chi le aveva accolte le avrebbe comunicate all’altro. Era prevalentemente una questione di circostanze. In una coppia tradizionale con madre casalinga era maggiore il tempo che passavo con lei. Stante il fatto che sono strutturalmente riservata.


----------



## danny (3 Dicembre 2019)

Perché io ogni volta che apro questo thread mi aspetto di trovare una foto di Valentina Nappi?


----------



## abebe (3 Dicembre 2019)

Martes ha detto:


> Ciao @abebe, mi sembra tu ne faccia una questione parecchio personale: come mai ti viene da stare così tanto sulla difensiva riguardo la posizione di @Skorpio?


No, guarda: né me la prendo né ne faccio una questione personale. È solo che quando si chiedono opinioni e se ne ricevono e poi si destrutturano quelle non conformi sulla base di argomentazioni volte solo a delegittimare chi le offre, mi viene da chiedermi: ma allora che cazzo le chiedi a fare? 

In particolare, contesto il principio in base al quale la propria opinione non è significativa su esperienze non vissute.




> Io, come te, non ho figli e non sono né sono stata sposata, quindi ciò che posso dire riguarda la mia esperienza di figlia e di osservatrice di dinamiche esterne (cosa cui per lavoro sono sottoposta di frequente)... e, mentre nel primo ruolo non mi sono accorta di eventuali simili movimenti (ma la separazione dei miei è stata salvifica per molti versi), nel secondo devo dire che da quel vedo sono la norma.


Ok, se vuoi sapere la mia esperienza di figlio: non è altro che quella che proponevo come modello.

Mi è capitato di chiedere o confidarmi ora all'uno ora all'altra dei miei genitori, a seconda di chi pensavo avesse più sensibilità o potesse essermi più vicino per la questione in oggetto. Mai però ho pensato che, se necessario, uno dei due non si sarebbe confrontato con l'altro: ho sempre avuto come immagine dei miei genitori quella di una coppia molto affiatata e in totale condivisione.

L'ho già detto, mi pare: sono stato fortunato.

Non so se uno dei due si è mai fatto qualche giro fuori dalla coppia: se l'hanno fatto, è cosa che non hanno mai lasciato trasparire. E scopano ancora allegramente, al giro di boa dei 60: quest'estate ho passato un paio di settimane di ferie da loro e in 15 giorni li ho sentiti trombare due volte!


----------



## Vera (3 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu hai introdotto un elemento diverso ovvero la preferenza di uno dei genitori per la confidenza. È comune che per il menarca la figlia ne voglia parlare con la mamma, ma non è una cosa segreta.
> Ai miei tempi era un argomento diffuso tra madri, come se la figlia presente fosse sorda, chiedere se la figlia fosse “diventata signorina” ed era una cosa che trovavo estremamente volgare.  Ci sarebbe mancato solo che fosse stato un argomento tra gli amici del padre! Ma i padri non ne erano certamente esclusi.


Quando mi è arrivato il ciclo era appena passata la mezzanotte, c'erano i fuochi d'artificio e tutti festeggiavano. Un nuovo anno era arrivato. Ho chiamato mia madre, mia madre ha chiamato mia nonna, mia nonna ha chiamato mio nonno, mio nonno ha riferito la notizia a mio zio. In un attimo l'hanno saputo tutti. Mancava solo l'articolo sul Resto del Carlino.


----------



## danny (3 Dicembre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Quando mi è arrivato il ciclo era appena passata la mezzanotte, c'erano i fuochi d'artificio e tutti festeggiavano. Un nuovo anno era arrivato. Ho chiamato mia madre, mia madre ha chiamato mia nonna, mia nonna ha chiamato mio nonno, mio nonno ha riferito la notizia a mio zio. In un attimo l'hanno saputo tutti. Mancava solo l'articolo sul Resto del Carlino.


Più o meno è accaduta la stessa cosa anche con mia figlia. E' stata quasi una festa. Quasi come quel giorno in cui ha fatto la sua prima camminata.


----------



## perplesso (3 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Perché io ogni volta che apro questo thread mi aspetto di trovare una foto di Valentina Nappi?


perchè c'hai le vampate


----------



## Brunetta (3 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Perché io ogni volta che apro questo thread mi aspetto di trovare una foto di Valentina Nappi?


Inquietante, visto che si parla del figlio.
In effetti da parecchi è stata contestata l’espressione. Del resto a chi la usasse nel senso di imbroglio, sopruso non solo sarebbe inquietante darlo, ma pure dare la mano.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Dicembre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Quando mi è arrivato il ciclo era appena passata la mezzanotte, c'erano i fuochi d'artificio e tutti festeggiavano. Un nuovo anno era arrivato. Ho chiamato mia madre, mia madre ha chiamato mia nonna, mia nonna ha chiamato mio nonno, mio nonno ha riferito la notizia a mio zio. In un attimo l'hanno saputo tutti. Mancava solo l'articolo sul Resto del Carlino.


Altri tempi.
Comunque io sono per la riservatezza in tutto. 
A parte il padre, di quello di mia figlia ne ho parlato con pochissimi.


----------



## Martes (3 Dicembre 2019)

abebe ha detto:


> No, guarda: né me la prendo né ne faccio una questione personale. È solo che quando si chiedono opinioni e se ne ricevono e poi si destrutturano quelle non conformi sulla base di argomentazioni volte solo a delegittimare chi le offre, mi viene da chiedermi: ma allora che cazzo le chiedi a fare?


Ma io destrutturazione di risposte altrui non ne ho vista, al limite discussione e affermazione del proprio punto di vista, cosa più che normale e lecita.

Ho notato invece fastidio, nervosismo e posizione di difesa nelle tue risposte, senza capirne peraltro il motivo. 

Forse ho travisato, nel qual caso mi scuso. Non sono nemmeno brava a usare e interpretare le faccine, sarà anche quello...


----------



## Martes (3 Dicembre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Quando mi è arrivato il ciclo era appena passata la mezzanotte, c'erano i fuochi d'artificio e tutti festeggiavano. Un nuovo anno era arrivato. Ho chiamato mia madre, mia madre ha chiamato mia nonna, mia nonna ha chiamato mio nonno, mio nonno ha riferito la notizia a mio zio. In un attimo l'hanno saputo tutti. Mancava solo l'articolo sul Resto del Carlino.


Fosse successo a me mi sarei incazzata come una biscia!


----------



## Irrisoluto (3 Dicembre 2019)

abebe ha detto:


> No, guarda: né me la prendo né ne faccio una questione personale. È solo che quando si chiedono opinioni e se ne ricevono e poi si destrutturano quelle non conformi sulla base di argomentazioni volte solo a delegittimare chi le offre, mi viene da chiedermi: ma allora che cazzo le chiedi a fare?


A volte le domande sono precisamente un pretesto per delegittimarel'interlocutore 
Comunque noto che sui figli c'è un nervosismo generalizzato, da tutte le parti.
Io ho l'abitudine di sparare cazzate su vari argomenti, per animare un po' l'atmosfera.
In genere nessuno mi caga, ma quelle rare volte in cui ho sfiorato l'argomento adulti-bambini, sono stato sbranato


----------



## Foglia (3 Dicembre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> A volte le domande sono precisamente un pretesto per delegittimarel'interlocutore
> Comunque noto che sui figli c'è un nervosismo generalizzato, da tutte le parti.
> Io ho l'abitudine di sparare cazzate su vari argomenti, per animare un po' l'atmosfera.
> In genere nessuno mi caga, ma quelle rare volte in cui ho sfiorato l'argomento adulti-bambini, sono stato sbranato


Vabbè dai... Quella della dodicenne che non solo provoca, ma non deve delegare ad adulti la sua tutela, in effetti era un po' grossa. Io non ti ho sbranato, solamente ad un certo punto della discussione, e precisamente quando in assoluta nonchalance e scioltezza la hai trasfusa negli studenti universitari... Non ti ho cagato più. Altrimenti me ne sarebbero uscite di pessime


----------



## Vera (3 Dicembre 2019)

Martes ha detto:


> Fosse successo a me mi sarei incazzata come una biscia!


Di solito mi incazzo per cose più serie.


----------



## Skorpio (3 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Nella visione di Skorpio  la scelta è in base all’argomento e alla convenienza.
> Però, se le cose restano segrete, non si può sapere cosa viene nascosto a noi.


Io ho aperto questo 3d proprio perché a me sembra un fenomeno assolutamente diffuso, almeno x quel che vedo io anche chiacchierando del più e del meno, come può capitare normalmente ogni giorno

E ringrazio x l'ulteriore contributo di @Vera e @Nocciola non tanto perché sarei in testa in un ipotetico concorso a premi a chi ha ragione e chi ha torto, quanto a confermare che questo fenomeno effettivamente sembra circolare non solo ai miei occhi, al punto che lo ho dato quasi per scontato nella visione di tutti

Da figlio sono certo che ho varie volte "innescato" la cosa, se mi riprendo la prospettiva del genitore sono abbastanza certo che qualche volta sono stato inculato anche io, e non mi sono state dette cose, questa è la sensazione che ricordo di aver avuto più di una volta


----------



## Brunetta (3 Dicembre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Di solito mi incazzo per cose più serie.


A 12/13 anni è la cosa più seria che capita.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Dicembre 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io ho aperto questo 3d proprio perché a me sembra un fenomeno assolutamente diffuso, almeno x quel che vedo io anche chiacchierando del più e del meno, come può capitare normalmente ogni giorno
> 
> E ringrazio x l'ulteriore contributo di @Vera e @Nocciola non tanto perché sarei in testa in un ipotetico concorso a premi a chi ha ragione e chi ha torto, quanto a confermare che questo fenomeno effettivamente sembra circolare non solo ai miei occhi, al punto che lo ho dato quasi per scontato nella visione di tutti
> 
> Da figlio sono certo che ho varie volte "innescato" la cosa, se mi riprendo la prospettiva del genitore sono abbastanza certo che qualche volta sono stato inculato anche io, e non mi sono state dette cose, questa è la sensazione che ricordo di aver avuto più di una volta


A margine è curioso che tu attribuisca al bambino, anche al te bambino, la responsabilità di una modalità relazionale improntata alla convenienza e all’ottenere vantaggi.


----------



## Vera (3 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A 12/13 anni è la cosa più seria che capita.


Evidentemente abbiamo un'idea diversa sulle cose serie.


----------



## Skorpio (3 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A margine è curioso che tu attribuisca al bambino, anche al te bambino, la responsabilità di una modalità relazionale improntata alla convenienza e all’ottenere vantaggi.


Brunetta ma di che si parla?

SE un bambino come potrebbe esser mio figlio, tra venti minuti mi telefonasse dicendomi : papà ti devo dire una cosa però non dirla a mamma" chi è che innesca il meccanismo se non lui?

Io sto asetticamente e molto rilassatamente descrivendo uno scenario, lo scopo per me non è trovare *"il colpevole"

Non sono a "caccia" dei responsabili


----------



## Nocciola (3 Dicembre 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Brunetta ma di che si parla?
> 
> SE un bambino come potrebbe esser mio figlio, tra venti minuti mi telefonasse dicendomi : papà ti devo dire una cosa però non dirla a mamma" chi è che innesca il meccanismo se non lui?
> 
> ...


Ma poi è evidente che lo facciano per ottenere vantaggi


----------



## Skorpio (3 Dicembre 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma poi è evidente che lo facciano per ottenere vantaggi


E sarebbero dei bei tordelli se non lo facessero x ottenere vantaggi, mi preoccuperei molto del contrario


----------



## Foglia (3 Dicembre 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma poi è evidente che lo facciano per ottenere vantaggi


Confermo, e peraltro i piccoletti sono stupefacenti, in questo specifico ambito.


----------



## Foglia (3 Dicembre 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> E sarebbero dei bei tordelli se non lo facessero x ottenere vantaggi, mi preoccuperei molto del contrario


Allora sto apposto, ho fatto un genio


----------



## danny (3 Dicembre 2019)

"Papà, ascolta, ti devo dire una cosa, ma solo a te, mi prometti che non dici niente alla mamma?"
"Un attimo...."


Sei mesi , 9 pagine di thread e qualche centinaio di messaggi dopo:
"Dimmi, pure".
"No, va beh, papi, volevo solo chiederti se potevamo andare in piscina a prendere il sole che ci va anche Anastasia, la cugina di Brondi, che si dice che abbia  comprato un perizoma di quelli col filetto e che tutti i giorni prenda il sole alla Bagno Celenterati dove volevo andare".
"Ah, cazzo, non potevi dirmelo subito?"
"Papi, ma tu ci hai messo una vita. Va beh, tanto ho fatto già gli screenshot di Instagram, che ho stalkerato il suo profilo a giugno, quando se l'è fatta il cugino di Tardo, sai quello che stava con Torda? Ecco, lui. Che poi dopo ai Bagno Celenterati non c'è andata più, che lui non voleva che le guardassero il culo. Papi, perché fai quella faccia?".
"Un attimo...".


----------



## Irrisoluto (3 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Vabbè dai... Quella della dodicenne che non solo provoca, ma non deve delegare ad adulti la sua tutela, in effetti era un po' grossa. Io non ti ho sbranato, solamente ad un certo punto della discussione, e precisamente quando in assoluta nonchalance e scioltezza la hai trasfusa negli studenti universitari... Non ti ho cagato più. Altrimenti me ne sarebbero uscite di pessime


Ma quello non è niente;
Tempo un mio discorso sulla pedofilia nell'antica Grecia scatenò un putiferio per giorni.
Davvero credo che sia un argomento particolarmente sensibile.


----------



## danny (3 Dicembre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Ma quello non è niente;
> Tempo un mio discorso *sulla pedofilia nell'antica Greci*a scatenò un putiferio per giorni.
> Davvero credo che sia un argomento particolarmente sensibile.


No, è che nel frattempo sono anche cresciuti.
Pure morti e stramorti, tra l'altro.
Tirrem innanz.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Dicembre 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Brunetta ma di che si parla?
> 
> SE un bambino come potrebbe esser mio figlio, tra venti minuti mi telefonasse dicendomi : papà ti devo dire una cosa però non dirla a mamma" chi è che innesca il meccanismo se non lui?
> 
> ...


Il meccanismo lo insegnano gli adulti con i loro modelli relazionali. 
Non sei a caccia di responsabilità, ma la dai al bambino.


----------



## Skorpio (3 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Allora sto apposto, ho fatto un genio


Non so.. Ma a me pare evidente 

Io da figlio avevo una convenienza molto precisa, e lo ricordo benissimo 

E non era affatto un "giocare contro" il genitore che non doveva sapere

Avevo bisogno di parlare in famiglia, ma con uno, e non volevo che l'altro sapesse, per N motivi 

Una accoglienza diversa, una sensibilità sul problema eccessiva, mille motivi diversi 

La convenienza mi era chiarissima già a 1p anni, e quando mi è capitato da genitore ho chiesto sulla "convenienza" di mio figlio nel suo chiedermi di non parlarne a mamma

Questa a casa mia si chiama orientamento alla conoscenza


----------



## Brunetta (3 Dicembre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Ma quello non è niente;
> Tempo un mio discorso sulla pedofilia nell'antica Grecia scatenò un putiferio per giorni.
> Davvero credo che sia un argomento particolarmente sensibile.


La genitorialità è un punto sensibile perché nessuno accetta neppure la vaga possibilità di aver compiuto errori sostanzialmente. Curiosamente poi errori enormi li attribuisce ai genitori.
Per quanto riguarda invece la capacità di contestualizzazione storica e culturale è poco diffusa.


----------



## Skorpio (3 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il meccanismo lo insegnano gli adulti con i loro modelli relazionali.
> Non sei a caccia di responsabilità, ma la dai al bambino.


Ho parlato di innesco 

Attribuire colpe non è lo scopo di questo 3d, per come lo ho aperto io


----------



## Brunetta (3 Dicembre 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ho parlato di innesco
> 
> Attribuire colpe non è lo scopo di questo 3d, per come lo ho aperto io


Tanto meno io ho parlato di colpe.
Di responsabilità invece continui a parlare tu e sIn dal primo post in cui l’unica scelta possibile che hai visto era se tradire la fiducia del figlio o il patto di lealtà con la moglie. 
Invece il fatto di stare consolidando, accettando il gioco, una modalità relazionale che gli adulti hanno sempre adottato non l’hai neppure considerato. Del resto non vedo perché tu abbia questa resistenza a riconoscere che per te tutte le relazioni siano e debbano essere impostate sulla convenienza, quando lo hai affermato più volte con abbondanza di esempi.


----------



## Foglia (3 Dicembre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Ma quello non è niente;
> Tempo un mio discorso sulla pedofilia nell'antica Grecia scatenò un putiferio per giorni.
> Davvero credo che sia un argomento particolarmente sensibile.


Lo ricordo!!! cioè ricordo la discussione ma ho rimosso i contenuti.... 
Seriamente, questo vale per me.
Premetto che ai bambini sono diventata come dici tu "sensibile" da quando sono madre. Prima erano tanto belli, tanto carini, ma per... Poco tempo vicino a me. Ed è incredibile  (lo dico col magone ora) quanto un figlio mi abbia cambiato la vita. Ma non solo mio figlio: li adoro tutti, ovvio, anche se mio figlio di più. E... No. Se sento pedofilia mi monta qualcosa a metà tra dolore e una rabbia immensa. Ancestrale. Come una volta mi hanno descritto un povero bimbo giunto morto su una spiaggia, dopo uno dei tanti viaggi della speranza. E non ho visto il tg. Me lo hanno solo descritto. Beh... Lo butto fuori anche qui, in questo momento solo a dirlo sto piangendo. Quindi si, e' un argomento per me molto sensibile.


----------



## Skorpio (3 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tanto meno io ho parlato di colpe.
> Di responsabilità invece continui a parlare tu e sIn dal primo post in cui l’unica scelta possibile che hai visto era se tradire la fiducia del figlio o il patto di lealtà con la moglie.
> Invece il fatto di stare consolidando, accettando il gioco, una modalità relazionale che gli adulti hanno sempre adottato non l’hai neppure considerato. Del resto non vedo perché tu abbia questa resistenza a riconoscere che per te tutte le relazioni siano e debbano essere impostate sulla convenienza, quando lo hai affermato più volte con abbondanza di esempi.


Io ho capito poco di questo post.. 
Che tutto sia "convenienza" o "tornaconto" lo dico da sempre 

Anche quando il tornaconto equivale a: inculo mia moglie perché io non inculo mio figlio

O a rovescio. 

Sul resto non so che dire, a me (ripeto) sembrano situazioni molto ricorrenti, e parlando "da figli" noi per primi possiamo eventualmente dire che abbiamo fatto da innesco a questi contesti 

Quanto alla responsabilità.. Se mio figlio semina la sciarpa a scuola.. Di chi è la responsabilità? del gatto? 

Se decide di venire a casa e chiedere AME e non a mia moglie una copertura di 24 ore per provare a ritrovare la sciarpa, di chi è la responsabilità? Del gatto? 

Ovvio che sia sua

Ma non mi interessa questo aspetto in questo 3d, lo ripeto


----------



## Brunetta (3 Dicembre 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io ho capito poco di questo post..
> Che tutto sia "convenienza" o "tornaconto" lo dico da sempre
> 
> Anche quando il tornaconto equivale a: inculo mia moglie perché io non inculo mio figlio
> ...


A te interessa “mal comune...”
La responsabilità è dei genitori che fanno l’una una questione di stato per una sciarpa, l’altro impegnato a creare alleanza con il figlio contro l’altra pignola. Naturalmente in questa triangolazione entra il perché la dimenticanza di una sciarpa possa diventare importante, per l’investimento di soldi o immagine sulla sciarpa, per l’investimento emotivo per un figlio sempre attento e impegnato e che non può avere dimenticanze e fare leggerezze, entra l’uso del figlio nella relazione di coppia per ricavarne gratificazioni o affetto, c’entra il voler apparire agli occhi dei figli coerente o accogliente ecc...
Ah non si trattava solo di metterlo nel culo (al figlio, poi!).
Ripigliati pure tu.


----------



## Martes (3 Dicembre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Evidentemente abbiamo un'idea diversa sulle cose serie.


Per me è serio se gli altri vanno a dire in giro i cazzi miei. Vorrei poter decidere io a chi raccontarli o meno. E vale per qualsiasi cosa mi riguardi


----------



## Brunetta (3 Dicembre 2019)

Martes ha detto:


> Per me è serio se gli altri vanno a dire in giro i cazzi miei. Vorrei poter decidere io a chi raccontarli o meno. E vale per qualsiasi cosa mi riguardi


Il menarca è una cosa che riguarda la sfera intima, non è essere promossi che è un atto pubblico.


----------



## Skorpio (3 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A te interessa “mal comune...”
> La responsabilità è dei genitori che fanno l’una una questione di stato per una sciarpa, l’altro impegnato a creare alleanza con il figlio contro l’altra pignola. Naturalmente in questa triangolazione entra il perché la dimenticanza di una sciarpa possa diventare importante, per l’investimento di soldi o immagine sulla sciarpa, per l’investimento emotivo per un figlio sempre attento e impegnato e che non può avere dimenticanze e fare leggerezze, entra l’uso del figlio nella relazione di coppia per ricavarne gratificazioni o affetto, c’entra il voler apparire agli occhi dei figli coerente o accogliente ecc...
> Ah non si trattava solo di metterlo nel culo (al figlio, poi!).
> Ripigliati pure tu.


Quel che mi interessa è condividere sensazioni con chi ne può portare testimonianza, da sempre e su ogni argomento aperto

E non mi interessa convincere chi crede altro

Sul resto.. Secondo me la stai facendo un po' tragica per una sciarpa scordata a scuola

Ecco.. Fossi un figlio, saresti un genitore scartato in partenza, nella fattispecie, per una confidenza cosi

La prima è una opinione, la seconda una sensazione


----------



## Brunetta (3 Dicembre 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Quel che mi interessa è condividere sensazioni con chi ne può portare testimonianza, da sempre e su ogni argomento aperto
> 
> E non mi interessa convincere chi crede altro
> 
> ...


Sai cosa me ne frega di una sciarpa. 
Sai che segreto del lela.


----------



## Vera (3 Dicembre 2019)

Martes ha detto:


> Per me è serio se gli altri vanno a dire in giro i cazzi miei. Vorrei poter decidere io a chi raccontarli o meno. E vale per qualsiasi cosa mi riguardi





Brunetta ha detto:


> Il menarca è una cosa che riguarda la sfera intima, non è essere promossi che è un atto pubblico.


Avete la capacità unica di rendere tragici anche gli episodi più semplici. La sfera era familiare e per me è un ricordo simpatico che racconto sempre con il sorriso.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Dicembre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Avete la capacità unica di rendere tragici anche gli episodi più semplici. La sfera era familiare e per me è un ricordo simpatico che racconto sempre con il sorriso.


Può averti fatto piacere. Ma che non sia importante mi sembra incredibile


----------



## Martes (3 Dicembre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Avete la capacità unica di rendere tragici anche gli episodi più semplici. La sfera era familiare e per me è un ricordo simpatico che racconto sempre con il sorriso.


Tragico no, ma fastidioso sì. Per me lo sarebbe stato. E molto.
Probabilmente i tuoi familiari, conoscendoti, sapevano che a te non avrebbe toccato più di tanto. 
Questione di differenti sensibilità personali


----------



## Vera (3 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Può averti fatto piacere. Ma che non sia importante mi sembra incredibile


So fare cose incredibili, in effetti


----------



## Vera (3 Dicembre 2019)

Martes ha detto:


> Tragico no, ma fastidioso sì. Per me lo sarebbe stato. E molto.
> Probabilmente i tuoi familiari, conoscendoti, sapevano che a te non avrebbe toccato più di tanto.
> Questione di differenti sensibilità personali


Sono una donna fortunata.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Dicembre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> So fare cose incredibili, in effetti


Troppo arguta e maliziosa!


----------



## Lara3 (4 Dicembre 2019)

Vorrei fare una domanda a tutti voi: spesso fra gli animali i cuccioli vengono curati da entrambi genitori. Quando la natura ha provveduto diversamente si prende cura uno solo dei genitori. Ma quando gli entrambi i genitori si prendono cura lo fanno con dedizione fino al sacrificio supremo senza altre distrazioni. Immaginate i genitori di un uccellino che iniziano a litigare; il piccolo sarebbe quasi sicuramente destinato ad essere mangiato da qualche predatore.
Nell’umano non vi sembra che le cose siano un po’ simili ? Che i figli dei coniugi che non vanno d’accordo abbiano più problemi ?


----------



## oriente70 (4 Dicembre 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Vorrei fare una domanda a tutti voi: spesso fra gli animali i cuccioli vengono curati da entrambi genitori. Quando la natura ha provveduto diversamente, si prende cura uno solo dei genitori. Ma quando gli entrambi i genitori si prendono cura lo fanno con dedizione finì al sacrificio supremo senza altre distrazioni. Immaginate i genitori di un uccellino che iniziano a litigare; il piccolo sarebbe quasi sicuramente destinato ad essere mangiato da qualche predatore.
> Nell’umano non vi sembra che le cose siano un po’ simili ? Che i figli dei coniugi che non vanno d’accordo abbiano più problemi ?





Lara3 ha detto:


> Vorrei fare una domanda a tutti voi: spesso fra gli animali i cuccioli vengono curati da entrambi genitori. Quando la natura ha provveduto diversamente, si prende cura uno solo dei genitori. Ma quando gli entrambi i genitori si prendono cura lo fanno con dedizione finì al sacrificio supremo senza altre distrazioni. Immaginate i genitori di un uccellino che iniziano a litigare; il piccolo sarebbe quasi sicuramente destinato ad essere mangiato da qualche predatore.
> Nell’umano non vi sembra che le cose siano un po’ simili ? Che i figli dei coniugi che non vanno d’accordo abbiano più problemi ?


Te pensa se i tuoi genitori non fossero andati d'accordo  . Come ti saresti sentita ?


----------



## Brunetta (4 Dicembre 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Vorrei fare una domanda a tutti voi: spesso fra gli animali i cuccioli vengono curati da entrambi genitori. Quando la natura ha provveduto diversamente si prende cura uno solo dei genitori. Ma quando gli entrambi i genitori si prendono cura lo fanno con dedizione fino al sacrificio supremo senza altre distrazioni. Immaginate i genitori di un uccellino che iniziano a litigare; il piccolo sarebbe quasi sicuramente destinato ad essere mangiato da qualche predatore.
> Nell’umano non vi sembra che le cose siano un po’ simili ? Che i figli dei coniugi che non vanno d’accordo abbiano più problemi ?


Certamente.
Ma noi siamo complessi e usiamo anche i figli triangolando.


----------



## Lara3 (4 Dicembre 2019)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Te pensa se i tuoi genitori non fossero andati d'accordo  . Come ti saresti sentita ?


Come adesso; infatti non vanno d’accordo neanche in questo momento.


----------



## oriente70 (4 Dicembre 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Come adesso; infatti non vanno d’accordo neanche in questo momento.


Insomma è dura su tutti i fronti https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ugUTBxFFdRY


----------



## Skorpio (4 Dicembre 2019)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Insomma è dura su tutti i fronti


Ori, te che sei uno che ha le idee chiare, chi ti inculeresti, la moglie o il figlio /figlia? 

Oppure sei quello che torna a casa la sera e gli dicono che va tutto bene, gli danno cena e lo mandano a letto a leggere topolino?


----------



## oriente70 (4 Dicembre 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ori, te che sei uno che ha le idee chiare, chi ti inculeresti, la moglie o il figlio /figlia?
> 
> Oppure sei quello che torna a casa la sera e gli dicono che va tutto bene, gli danno cena e lo mandano a letto a leggere topolino?


Già ti ho risposto .
Se un figlio ha una confidenza con uno dei genitori è giusto che anche l'altro genitore sia informato, quest'ultimo deve mantenere il riserbo .


----------



## Skorpio (4 Dicembre 2019)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Già ti ho risposto .
> Se un figlio ha una confidenza con uno dei genitori è giusto che anche l'altro genitore sia informato, quest'ultimo deve mantenere il riserbo .


A volte il cerchio si chiude e quello che dovrebbe mantenere il riserbo non lo fa

*"brutto suicidio, me lo ha detto la mamma sai quello che hai combinato!" 

Si determina cosi il classico "trenino"..


----------



## oriente70 (4 Dicembre 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> A volte il cerchio si chiude e quello che dovrebbe mantenere il riserbo non lo fa
> 
> *"brutto suicidio, me lo ha detto la mamma sai quello che hai combinato!"
> 
> Si determina cosi il classico "trenino"..


Sicuramente così non ci si confida più neanche con la mamma .


----------



## Brunetta (4 Dicembre 2019)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Sicuramente così non ci si confida più neanche con la mamma .


Purtroppo i genitori non si scelgono.
C’è chi è fortunato e chi no.


----------



## oriente70 (5 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Purtroppo i genitori non si scelgono.
> C’è chi è fortunato e chi no.


I genitori sbagliano sempre .


----------



## Brunetta (5 Dicembre 2019)

oriente70 ha detto:


> I genitori sbagliano sempre .


I nostri!
Noi invece siamo genitori perfetti e guai chi ci dice beh


----------



## oriente70 (5 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> I nostri!
> Noi invece siamo genitori perfetti e guai chi ci dice beh





Brunetta ha detto:


> I nostri!
> Noi invece siamo genitori perfetti e guai chi ci dice beh


Con figli perfetti


----------



## Brunetta (5 Dicembre 2019)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Con figli perfetti


Certamente e con un rapporto ideale


----------

